# Trace Snow SBF Group



## Rogue

To all the TS geeks out there, I made a group for snowboard forum users. I have the awesomely original name of SBF if you search for it and location of Portland, OR. We can stalk, er I mean follow, challenge, and see one another's stats. I think we can do competitions, but I'm not quite sure how it works, yet. 

Looking forward to kicking everyone's ass on there! :rofl4: joking of course!


----------



## Deacon

I'm in. I will crush. :hairy:


----------



## Rogue

Bumping this up in case more want to join


----------



## Deacon

Rogue said:


> Bumping this up in case more want to join


Well, so much for me crushing.... tough to keep up 300' at a time. Can't imagine how much you'd have if y'all had snow.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

ill try and hop on that once i have a working pone again


----------



## neni

Hmmm... no hit with "SBF"


----------



## Deacon

neni said:


> Hmmm... no hit with "SBF"


Trace


----------



## slyder

You'll have to adds a class of under 1000' if vert for me though ;/


----------



## neni

Deacon said:


> Trace


Ah... thanks. 
Did search on the Trace app


----------



## Rogue

Deacon said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping this up in case more want to join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, so much for me crushing.... tough to keep up 300' at a time. Can't imagine how much you'd have if y'all had snow.
Click to expand...

No kidding ! But if the lifts are running I'm there....except I'm out for two weeks right now, had some precancerous tissue sliced out of my shoulder and all stitched up....time to catch up !!


----------



## globoat

Can I jump on? Although I ride a baby hill and go super slow...


----------



## Handbanana

Rogue said:


> No kidding ! But if the lifts are running I'm there....except I'm out for two weeks right now, had some precancerous tissue sliced out of my shoulder and all stitched up....time to catch up !!


Scary stuff. Hope you heal up well. As for catching up, I think you're way ahead of everyone.


----------



## Motogp990

Joined.

I think I'm the only person from Vancouver so far haha


----------



## globoat

Joined. I'm in toronto, Canada.


----------



## kaner3sixteen

looks like a lot of Canadians!!! I'm in Calgary (but I'm not Canadian :dry


----------



## AgingPunk

I'm in, Rob M @ Mountain Creek


----------



## Bluetorch500

Joined. From Colorado and ride the LUV primarily.


----------



## cookiedog

im to stupit how to find a group?


----------



## Handbanana

cookiedog said:


> im to stupit how to find a group?


Not sure if you can do it in app. From the web it's here Trace


----------



## cookiedog

Just joined thanks


----------



## G.I.Bro

Joined up

Keenan M from London, Ontario.


----------



## larrytbull

i joined group, but how do you see results in mobile app?
or do you need the premium version?


----------



## Jcb890

I just joined up.

No idea how to do it on the phone app (_or if you can_), but it was very easy to do it online.

I'm Jake B. and my home mountain is technically Wachusett in MA, though I go to Mount Snow more than I do Wachusett. I have only used the Trace app once so far. I'll be heading out tomorrow though and I'll use it tomorrow as well.


----------



## Rogue

I think you have to get online to see everything as far as I can tell. Would be more convenient if you could view in the ap though.

I love that people are joining the group!


----------



## Jcb890

Rogue said:


> I think you have to get online to see everything as far as I can tell. Would be more convenient if you could view in the ap though.
> 
> I love that people are joining the group!


How much can you actually see online also? I went in and filled in some profile information for myself, but when I clicked on a couple of other people's profiles, the info you can see is very minimal. Perhaps the "weight" category is used to measure the calories you burn?

I certainly don't have the top speed or anything, but I might have the highest weight. :laughat:


----------



## neni

Jcb890 said:


> I certainly don't have the top speed or anything, but I might have the highest weight. :laughat:


:laugh: a medal is a medal  I'll get one for the strangest dialect 

Been strolling through the functionality of the site/app a bit... looks nice! Bugger that I haven't known it before, would have been sweet to have the entire season recorded.... aaaaah... so many stats n numbers :wub:


----------



## Jcb890

neni said:


> :laugh: a medal is a medal  I'll get one for the strangest dialect
> 
> Been strolling through the functionality of the site/app a bit... looks nice! Bugger that I haven't known it before, would have been sweet to have the entire season recorded.... aaaaah... so many stats n numbers :wub:


I don't think I got a medal though! :laugh:

I had downloaded the app prior to my last trip and was excited to use it the whole day. So what did I do? Each time on the way up I'd think "SHIT, I didn't start it!" then when I got down, I'd have forgotten about it until I was riding up again on the lift. Vicious cycle :laugh:. I wound up only getting 3 runs recorded.

Still, it is a fun little app.


----------



## Handbanana

Group seems to be filling up fast, looks like it's already one of the largest!

Jcb you want to start it before you head up the lift. Like while you're at the ticket window or something. It seems to me (and I could be wrong) that it pulls your vertical drop info from when you're going up. Somehow I always manage to forget to start it and remember on my second time up the lift.


----------



## Motogp990

It's not always 100% accurate, most notably being the jumps.

My friends and I aren't park rats and by no means getting huge air on any jumps, however whatever algorithm is used to calculate a jump isn't always consistent.

I've been on runs, where I didn't even do a little bunny hop and it recorded a jump(s) and I've been through mini-parks with a handful of small kickers and the app wouldn't register a jump.

That being said, Trace is the best free app, imo.

You get extra features with the pay version, however not sure how much more accurate the data collection would be.


----------



## Deacon

The best the mobile app will do for viewing the group is when viewing the leaderboards is to set the filters to "worldwide" and "following". Unless you're following a ton of people outside the group, that should work ok.


----------



## Jcb890

Handbanana said:


> Group seems to be filling up fast, looks like it's already one of the largest!
> 
> Jcb you want to start it before you head up the lift. Like while you're at the ticket window or something. It seems to me (and I could be wrong) that it pulls your vertical drop info from when you're going up. Somehow I always manage to forget to start it and remember on my second time up the lift.


Yeah I just kept forgetting to do it. Doesn't the app say to start the session when you are getting on the lift? Last time out I just kept letting it run since there were almost no lift lines. But, I think you're supposed to pause during waiting in line at the lift and have it running while going up on the chair. Right?

I'll be logging some more data tomorrow


----------



## f00bar

Jcb890 said:


> Yeah I just kept forgetting to do it. Doesn't the app say to start the session when you are getting on the lift? Last time out I just kept letting it run since there were almost no lift lines. But, I think you're supposed to pause during waiting in line at the lift and have it running while going up on the chair. Right?
> 
> I'll be logging some more data tomorrow


Think you're making it more complicated than it needs to be. Just start it when you put your jacket on in the lodge and are on your way out. It seems to do a pretty good job figuring out lift ride, riding, and farting around drinking hot cocoa time.


----------



## Jcb890

f00bar said:


> Think you're making it more complicated than it needs to be. Just start it when you put your jacket on in the lodge and are on your way out. It seems to do a pretty good job figuring out lift ride, riding, and farting around drinking hot cocoa time.


Cool! I'll just do that then. We'll see how long my battery lasts, I'm guessing it doesn't make it all day :laugh:


----------



## f00bar

Jcb890 said:


> Cool! I'll just do that then. We'll see how long my battery lasts, I'm guessing it doesn't make it all day :laugh:


The only thing you want to do is make sure that you put it running in the background. Otherwise you may turn it off my accident. So assuming android, run it then hit the buttom center button on the phone. It'll stay running in the background. Just play with it a few minutes beforehand to see how to do it.

It should last a good while this way. It's the backlight and graphics on the screen that kill a phone. The gps data collection uses very little juice.


----------



## Jcb890

f00bar said:


> The only thing you want to do is make sure that you put it running in the background. Otherwise you may turn it off my accident. So assuming android, run it then hit the buttom center button on the phone. It'll stay running in the background. Just play with it a few minutes beforehand to see how to do it.
> 
> It should last a good while this way. It's the backlight and graphics on the screen that kill a phone. The gps data collection uses very little juice.


I'm on a garbage iPhone4, but hey, it was free, so whatever. I have a wireless charger I'll bring along so if I need to charge at lunch or something, I can do that. I'm not too worried about it really. It is a cool little app though! Perhaps I will beat my max speed of 30.8


----------



## slyder

Really hating this app !

*Error: Oops! It looks like you haven't uploaded any data! As such we can't show you any statistics. You can take a look at others' stats by using the search bar at the top of the page or you can upload some files and let us get to work analyzing every last bit of detail. Thanks!*

yet I have 4 sessions loaded. Also when I go to the trace page then "me" I get that stupid video not my dashboard even when I click on dashboard it keeps that stupid video up.

Any clue my failure other than technology....


----------



## Deacon

slyder said:


> Really hating this app !
> 
> *Error: Oops! It looks like you haven't uploaded any data! As such we can't show you any statistics. You can take a look at others' stats by using the search bar at the top of the page or you can upload some files and let us get to work analyzing every last bit of detail. Thanks!*
> 
> yet I have 4 sessions loaded. Also when I go to the trace page then "me" I get that stupid video not my dashboard even when I click on dashboard it keeps that stupid video up.
> 
> Any clue my failure other than technology....


You have two account, one with data: yes

One without: no


What really goofs the app is when i go multiple times, especially to multiple locations in one day.


----------



## slyder

Deacon said:


> You have two account, one with data yes
> 
> One without no


Damn howd that happen I wonder if that was from when I tried correcting the typo in my name?


----------



## Kevin137

Cool, not sure if i will remember to log in though...!


----------



## neni

Hmmm... first day used. Really miss the slope angle info :dry:


----------



## Rogue

I have the trace device and it just automatically upgraded me to premium. The most I've noticed are the additional medals and I can see my slope angle now, which is fun. 

As far as jumps go, in my experience it varies by phone. I've gone through a few phones and I was infuriated it wouldn't pick jumps up but different phones I killed it in jumps. Now that I have the trace device I don't have to worry about it or battery life thank God. I have however been screwed because it won't upload data properly unless I'm on my home Wi-Fi. 

The ap has it's ups and downs but I can't seem to stop using it 

Another thing be mindful of using the music, other aps, camera etc can interfere with recording for some phones. Also keeping the phone in a secure pocket where it isn't sloshing around. 

Like Deacon said, just hit record as your're walking to the lift.  

Lastly, Android phones have the recover lost data option for people who lose data sometimes. 

Slyder, did you get your account straightened out?


----------



## Rogue

Jcb890 said:


> How much can you actually see online also? I went in and filled in some profile information for myself, but when I clicked on a couple of other people's profiles, the info you can see is very minimal. Perhaps the "weight" category is used to measure the calories you burn?
> 
> I certainly don't have the top speed or anything, but I might have the highest weight. :laughat:


Ya weight is used to calculate calories  You can see far more information online...if you click New Visit under the persons name....not sure that is going to make sense... it will go to another page and you can break everything down a bit further. You can look at all of your session sheets in one place, leader board, groups, the challenges, etc. I like looking at the ap and online info, hope that helps.


----------



## slyder

Rogue said:


> Slyder, did you get your account straightened out?


Yes and no Some how I started 2 accounts as Deacon pointed out. My one is tracking my runs the one on the group is not. I emailed Trace to delete the bad account. So you may see me disappear from the SBF group temporarily. Hoping they get if fixed soon, but I'm still able to log my session so that keeps me happy.


----------



## Jcb890

slyder said:


> Really hating this app !
> 
> *Error: Oops! It looks like you haven't uploaded any data! As such we can't show you any statistics. You can take a look at others' stats by using the search bar at the top of the page or you can upload some files and let us get to work analyzing every last bit of detail. Thanks!*
> 
> yet I have 4 sessions loaded. Also when I go to the trace page then "me" I get that stupid video not my dashboard even when I click on dashboard it keeps that stupid video up.
> 
> Any clue my failure other than technology....


I got a similar message yesterday. I went to upload my session (all day riding yesterday @ Mount Snow) and got a message that said something about the app not being able to find *chair lifts*???? I clicked OK without analyzing it too much.

My info still hasn't been loaded to my profile. I sent them an email and contacted support through the app. Nothing yet. Aggravating! I know I only have 1 account and this is only the 2nd time I have used the app. The first time it took a few days for the data to show up on my account. But, there was no error message last time.


----------



## neni

The app works well with my android, also if logging multiple times a day. 

Pity that it doesn't record the weather if my homeresort... thus sorry guys, I've to add conditions in comments to keep track of them.

BTW: Very surprised that it's capable to register my mini jumps (hops).


----------



## boarderaholic

Cool. Just joined up.


----------



## Kevin137

I took the boy today, completely forgot to use it...! But i still have my stats...  Just not on Trace, i have them on Engage Recon.... Haha

http://engage.reconinstruments.com/trips/154777


----------



## slyder

fun little app but still waaaayy glitchy....hoping they fix my account Monday would be nice to have data to add to our group. Not very impressive but it's what I got


----------



## globoat

Got my first run in at sunday river, maine. I'll have to step it up a bit since you guys will be watching.


----------



## Rogue

Jcb890 said:


> I got a similar message yesterday. I went to upload my session (all day riding yesterday @ Mount Snow) and got a message that said something about the app not being able to find *chair lifts*???? I clicked OK without analyzing it too much.
> 
> My info still hasn't been loaded to my profile. I sent them an email and contacted support through the app. Nothing yet. Aggravating! I know I only have 1 account and this is only the 2nd time I have used the app. The first time it took a few days for the data to show up on my account. But, there was no error message last time.





slyder said:


> fun little app but still waaaayy glitchy....hoping they fix my account Monday would be nice to have data to add to our group. Not very impressive but it's what I got


Do you have the latest version of the ap? When I have it repeatedly crash I will uninstall and reinstall, that seems to help. 

Have you had this problem in the past @ JCB? 

Hope Support gets back to you and gets it all sorted out soon. You used [email protected] right ?


----------



## Jcb890

Rogue said:


> Do you have the latest version of the ap? When I have it repeatedly crash I will uninstall and reinstall, that seems to help.
> 
> Have you had this problem in the past @ JCB?
> 
> Hope Support gets back to you and gets it all sorted out soon. You used [email protected] right ?


I just tried updating to the most recent version to see if it would show up. Still no session from yesterday. We will see what their support has to say. And yes, I had spoken to them already once because my last session took longer than expected to load as well.


----------



## slyder

I just updated my app this afternoon but haven't been to the hill today to try it out. They did improve some features that my version didn't have so hoping it runs a little better. 
My issues on the computer side were with my having 2 profiles. I emailed them to delete my profile I don't use.


----------



## Handbanana

Jcb890 said:


> I just tried updating to the most recent version to see if it would show up. Still no session from yesterday. We will see what their support has to say. And yes, I had spoken to them already once because my last session took longer than expected to load as well.


I had a session not upload last year, so I had to email support. Support was helpful in getting it uploaded, but not necessarily prompt.


----------



## slyder

I think this upgrade and from when this app was released, what 2 years ago. The app has gotten many of the bugs worked out. Plus hell, it's free so can't really complain or bash them to much


----------



## sabatoa

Joined tonight, wish I would have joined a couple of days ago.


----------



## sabatoa

What does crowd factor 80/100 mean?


----------



## slyder

Not sure but I"m guessing that the resort is pretty crowded kinda 8/10 where 30/100 or 3/10 would be low crowds. 

I thought I saw my resort also broke it down by times. Which seemed quite accurate from me knowing the crowd patterns at my resort. 

Just a guess

They even break down chair lift ride times, again pretty accurate


----------



## sabatoa

It's wiere because my hill is usually dead, I don't see how 80/100 is possible


----------



## Handbanana

I think 100/100 is based on the busiest the resort gets. So if your resort is never busy, 80/100 won't be busy either.


----------



## Jcb890

Handbanana said:


> I had a session not upload last year, so I had to email support. Support was helpful in getting it uploaded, but not necessarily prompt.


My session still has not been uploaded yet. I have emailed them multiple times.


----------



## Nocturnal7x

I have joined. Victor D.


----------



## sabatoa

Handbanana said:


> I think 100/100 is based on the busiest the resort gets. So if your resort is never busy, 80/100 won't be busy either.


Oh! That makes sense then. Today is "busy" for them


----------



## Jcb890

I just added 2 full days at Mt. Snow from this past weekend. Conditions were pretty awesome both days.


----------



## Jcb890

I'm following everyone in the group now. Nice stats guys and gals!


----------



## slyder

Neni did a great thing and put her SBF user name in her BIO nice way to reference SBF member to TS names.


----------



## Jcb890

slyder said:


> Neni did a great thing and put her SBF user name in her BIO nice way to reference SBF member to TS names.


Good idea! I just did the same thing. I also uploaded an avatar on here and profile picture on SBF which are the same.


----------



## chomps1211

I just discovered that "Trace" is/was Alpine Replay. I wasn't aware that had changed :huh: I've been using both AR and Snow Tracks apps on my phone since '12. Proly haven't updated either app since early '13. Still running my Crapple iPhone on IOS 7! :blink: :dunno: (…I've never been particularly anal retentive about updating computer stuff!) 

While I liked _both_ apps,.. I think I prefer "Ski Tracks" to Alpine/Trace. At least based on the older versions I've been using anyway. I definitely like the user interface of ST better than Trace. Although I guess you'd have to use FB or sum shit to follow anyone's stats with it.

Also,.. I tend to prefer to stay as _personally_ anonymous as I can on the interwebz. So I've never really done the whole social media thing!

If I get back on a board for the '15/'16 season? I may just join up on the SBF group anyway!  I can always use both. I've often gone out with both apps. running at the same time anyway! Running in the background, they haven't really been all that hard on the battery! (..although either app seems to run down my iPhone 5 battery more so than on my 4S!) 

BTW,.. neni, if you think you want to try both? With Ski tracks, it does have a degree of slope indicator for each run.


----------



## sabatoa

chomps1211 said:


> I just discovered that "Trace" is/was Alpine Replay. I wasn't aware that had changed :huh: I've been using both AR and Snow Tracks apps on my phone since '12. Proly haven't updated either app since early '13. Still running my Crapple iPhone on IOS 7! :blink: :dunno: (…I've never been particularly anal retentive about updating computer stuff!)
> 
> While I liked _both_ apps,.. I think I prefer "Ski Tracks" to Alpine/Trace. At least based on the older versions I've been using anyway. I definitely like the user interface of ST better than Trace. Although I guess you'd have to use FB or sum shit to follow anyone's stats with it.
> 
> Also,.. I tend to prefer to stay as _personally_ anonymous as I can on the interwebz. So I've never really done the whole social media thing!
> 
> If I get back on a board for the '15/'16 season? I may just join up on the SBF group anyway!  I can always use both. I've often gone out with both apps. running at the same time anyway! Running in the background, they haven't really been all that hard on the battery! (..although either app seems to run down my iPhone 5 battery more so than on my 4S!)
> 
> BTW,.. neni, if you think you want to try both? With Ski tracks, it does have a degree of slope indicator for each run.


I run both, they're both the same speed but ski tracks had issues with vert compared to trace. When you get on, add me.


----------



## slyder

chomps1211 said:


> Also,.. I tend to prefer to stay as _personally_ anonymous as I can on the interwebz. So I've never really done the whole social media thing!
> 
> If I get back on a board for the '15/'16 season.


1st quote:  with your great posts and keeping us updated this isn't even true !!!

2nd quote: you will need this on our SBF Mt Bohemia trip in 15 so you better get used to havin it on your phone :snowboard2:


----------



## chomps1211

slyder said:


> 1st quote:  with your great posts and keeping us updated this isn't even true !!!


Haha,.. I meant I don't use my real name anywhere online. There are probably fewer than a dozen ppl on this forum that know my real name. Only the few I've met & ridden with, and some others like you that I've gotten to know better thru pm's n such! As for the "social media" comment? Again, I meant I'm not on FB, Twit'r, Match.com, Insta-whatever either!  



slyder said:


> 2nd quote: you will need this on our SBF Mt Bohemia trip in 15 so you better get used to havin it on your phone :snowboard2:


No worries! I have and use _both_ those apps on my phone. (…although I'm still using the Alpine Replay version and haven't updated it to Trace yet.) I am cautious because I initially signed into, and have profiles on both of those apps under my real name. So I've never used them to "follow" or "friend?" anybody! :dunno:

Don't know why I'm still paranoid about all that, except to say,.. My ex wife found and contacted me after 15 years thru "My Life!!"  :facepalm1:  :lol: (…I was on there trying to find an old high school buddy!) :dunno:


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> BTW,.. neni, if you think you want to try both? With Ski tracks, it does have a degree of slope indicator for each run.


Oh well... the slope degree is inaccurate in a very high degree can't believe them anyway. I've a 76° on record which _is_ not the truth, lol.


----------



## Rogue

Chomps: You can put whatever name you want for TS. 
Neni: I was curious about the angle of slope too. The higher the angle of slope the steeper it is or visa versa? Not that it entirely matters of it calculates it incorrectly.


----------



## neni

Rogue said:


> Chomps: You can put whatever name you want for TS.
> Neni: I was curious about the angle of slope too. The higher the angle of slope the steeper it is or visa versa? Not that it entirely matters of it calculates it incorrectly.


Yeah, higher angle=steeper.


----------



## tokyo_dom

I believe that any of the freak readings you see on these tracing apps (that goes for speed, and slope) are due to GPS signals dropping out, and then suddenly resuming. You see this in the car sometimes where the GPS thinks you are nowhere near your current location, and then suddenly it jumps back to correct position. If that is in a ski tracking app it would think you have suddenly traversed 300m in 2 seconds, bringing your peak speed to something ridiculous.

So while it might come up in the readings, for the most part they can be ignored


----------



## Rogue

Anyone in the southern hemisphere using Trace? 

Also, they have updated their trace design and are putting it in stores. A lot are in local shops and also now in Evo. Kind of cool to see where they are headed honestly. The latch on the previous version broke frequently, but it looks like this one will be more durable. 

Trace


----------



## SkullAndXbones

Rogue said:


> No kidding ! But if the lifts are running I'm there....except I'm out for two weeks right now, had some precancerous tissue sliced out of my shoulder and all stitched up....time to catch up !!


is everything ok now? i just opened this thread for the first time haha so i had no idea you had surgery.
and i just looked up what the trace snow app is but how does this group thing work? i guess you're able to view everyone else's stats within your group or something?


----------



## Rogue

It still smarts from time to time, not sure why. Probably muscle and nerves growing back, I hope it eventually stops for good one day. Turned into one hell of a scar. It still itches too which I find odd, but I take that it's still healing. It hasn't held me back, so I guess if it pinches/hurts I can live with that. 

You can log in online to look at your profile/data in greater detail. It's also where you can search for the group SBF and see the members who have joined. Follow other members if you like and check in on that page to see who's been riding and their stats. It's fun to see who's riding where, how much, how often etc. You should check out the ap this winter and see what you think.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

cool. maybe i'll check it out this winter.


----------



## Jcb890

I'd just like to send out a quick "FU" to the people who keep getting to go out and board/ski that I'm following on Trace. You all suck.

That's all.>


----------



## Rogue

Jcb890 said:


> I'd just like to send out a quick "FU" to the people who keep getting to go out and board/ski that I'm following on Trace. You all suck.
> 
> That's all.>



Just wait until next week  Rain K is definitely getting the most days in, so I think the biggest FU goes to him :hairy:


----------



## chomps1211

Jcb890 said:


> I'd just like to send out a quick "FU" to the people who keep getting to go out and board/ski that I'm following on Trace. You all suck.
> 
> That's all.>


 My my! :lol: Dont drink too much of that "Hater Aid" bud! It starts to taste mighty bitter after a while.  :laugh:






That being said, we're supposed to hit record breaking highs in the 60s this weekend in Michigan!!! So,.. _Yeah!!!!_ FU GUY's!!   :laugh:


----------



## Jcb890

chomps1211 said:


> My my! :lol: Dont drink too much of that "Hater Aid" bud! It starts to taste mighty bitter after a while.  :laugh:
> 
> That being said, we're supposed to hit record breaking highs in the 60s this weekend in Michigan!!! So,.. _Yeah!!!!_ FU GUY's!!   :laugh:


I hope they know I'm just messin' around! I am very jealous though when my phone vibrates and I see a "Rain K. just went skiing" update.

Its real warm here in MA also. I'm sick of it.

Now I still don't have pants or a jacket to use yet this season, so I suppose I need to get that taken care of also...


----------



## sabatoa

Heard dat.


----------



## Deacon

Jcb890 said:


> I hope they know I'm just messin' around! I am very jealous though when my phone vibrates and I see a "Rain K. just went skiing" update.
> 
> Its real warm here in MA also. I'm sick of it.
> 
> Now I still don't have pants or a jacket to use yet this season, so I suppose I need to get that taken care of also...


I just laugh cuz he went _skiing_... >


----------



## Jcb890

Deacon said:


> I just laugh cuz he went _skiing_... >


You would think it would be smart enough to realize your selected setting of snowboarding or skiing and post that rather than just say that "so and so went _skiing_" every time.

Oh well, its a cool free app either way.


----------



## Motogp990

I'm glad I'm able to get some hate for riding  haha

Work is pretty stressful for me right now and riding is the only thing I look forward to, so I try to get some turns in whenever possible.

Local mountain is only 30 mins away, doorstep to chairlift, so don't need to plan or prepare.


----------



## globoat

Got a new phone this year. iPhone 6 works way better in the cold weather to keep trace running. Last year my old phone kept shutting off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bksdds

Joined the SBF group on Trace too. How long did you run it on your 6?


----------



## neni

bksdds said:


> Joined the SBF group on Trace too. How long did you run it on your 6?


I've a Samsung and keep the Trace AND Ski Tracks and music running all day, battery is at ~40% in the evening.


----------



## destroy

Two seasons ago was kinda crappy. Then the west coast had the worst winter _ever_ last year. The snowiest resort on earth (and place on the planet for that matter) barely even opened last season. Most people have no idea just how bad it really was. The mountains that carry our water supply for the whole region got less than three feet of snowfall all last winter (this year there's like 20'). Our summer was smokin' hot and it almost didn't rain at all. We had water restrictions into October. It was like living in LA... except in one of the rainiest cities in the world. It rains twice as much here as it does in the infamous SEATTLE ferrchrissake!!

After two total arctic freezes that cast everything east of the continental divide in a solid block of ice and snow for two years in a row... yeah, whatever.

I don't think we have much room for sympathy out here


----------



## globoat

bksdds said:


> Joined the SBF group on Trace too. How long did you run it on your 6?


4 hours with music blasting and I still had about half battery life left.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogue

Trace has got some competition now, video was super cool but then again, it is Intel....

Curie used at X-games


----------



## Motogp990

Rogue said:


> Trace has got some competition now, video was super cool but then again, it is Intel....
> 
> Curie used at X-games



But will it give you milestone badges after your session


----------



## chomps1211

Motogp990 said:


> But will it give you milestone badges after your session


I didn't appreciate the "Couch Potato" badge it gave me the other day!!!  >

I'm _Old_, and I'm _still_ recovering dammit!! Just what I need,.. A Judgmental app! That's what my _family_ is for!! :lol:


----------



## Jcb890

Rogue said:


> Trace has got some competition now, video was super cool but then again, it is Intel....
> 
> Curie used at X-games


Whatever is most accurate and free is what I'll use. I didn't buy the actual Trace device (puck that sticks on your board), I just use the free app for my phone. For what I'm using it for, it does plenty and is accurate enough. More accuracy and features would be cool too though.


----------



## Deacon

Jcb890 said:


> Whatever is most accurate and free is what I'll use. I didn't buy the actual Trace device (puck that sticks on your board), I just use the free app for my phone. For what I'm using it for, it does plenty and is accurate enough. More accuracy and features would be cool too though.


Rogue is the only person I know of that rocks the puck...


----------



## sabatoa

I used to pay for the premium membership to get extra stats like slope degrees and whatever but they took the option away. Now you need the puck to be premium. Pass.


----------



## Jcb890

Deacon said:


> Rogue is the only person I know of that rocks the puck...


I thought neni also had one, but maybe I'm mistaking her for Rogue.


----------



## Rogue

I have one, but riding Bachelor last week I went to take it off and it was already loose. The arms where it slides in the mount broke clean off. This is a known issue with the initial version. They now have a new one that twists into the mount and it's supposedly more accurate. I e-mailed them about getting a replacement, but I may have harassed them a little too much over the session sheet issues lol. 

It also got a chip in it and wouldn't find GPS forever so I used the ap. Honestly, I can't see how accuracy was any different. Jumps speed everything else still looked great. I've seen the iphone ap vs the android and it doesn't even compare. iPhone ap looks 10x better and you can actually change your session sheet. Kind of pisses me off. I feel like they are only focusing on the surfing side and GoPro video editing instead of the basics. 

With that said, for something free it still rocks. I know people are pissed they took away premium features and I agree it's kind of shitty. I've been using trace for 4 seasons now and I don't see myself stopping, regardless of it sort of going down hill. It sucks when companies try super hard in the beginning, start growing and making money and then kind of drop the ball on the small stuff. Then again, if I get a new updated trace, I won't have much to bitch about, now will I? hehehe


----------



## chomps1211

Rogue said:


> ...I've seen the iphone ap vs the android and it doesn't even compare. iPhone ap looks 10x better and you can actually change your session sheet. Kind of pisses me off. I feel like they are only focusing on the surfing side and GoPro video editing instead of the basics.
> 
> With that said, for something free it still rocks. I know people are pissed they took away premium features and I agree it's kind of shitty. I've been using trace for 4 seasons now and I don't see myself stopping, regardless of it sort of going down hill….


My iPhone version of the app is still the Alpine Replay version. (..just haven't gotten around to updating!)

Personally, I think we should _ALL_ harass them sum about that,.. "So & so went SKIING" shit in the notifications!! 

It's something that should be a n easy fix.. If you're profile marks you as a snowboarder, The app shouldn't be telling the world you went skiing!! (_…They might as well send out a notification to my family & friends that they caught me on my knees in the mens room!!!_)>>> 

_SKIING,..???_ Pffffft! I think I'd _rather_ get on my knees in the mens room!  :laugh:


----------



## f00bar

Sadly the novelty has kind of worn off. While I always put it on and upload sessions I spend about 10% the time looking at it as I did. I've gone from being ticked at myself for forgetting to put it on and missing the first 3 runs to going "oops".


----------



## Jcb890

chomps1211 said:


> My iPhone version of the app is still the Alpine Replay version. (..just haven't gotten around to updating!)
> 
> Personally, I think we should _ALL_ harass them sum about that,.. "So & so went SKIING" shit in the notifications!!
> 
> It's something that should be a n easy fix.. If you're profile marks you as a snowboarder, The app shouldn't be telling the world you went skiing!! (_…They might as well send out a notification to my family & friends that they caught me on my knees in the mens room!!!_)>>>
> 
> _SKIING,..???_ Pffffft! I think I'd _rather_ get on my knees in the mens room!  :laugh:


Haha yeah, that should be an easy fix you'd think.

I still use it when I go out - not so much at my local mountain - mostly because I'm curious about my own statistics. I spend a little bit of time analyzing afterwards when I can look at the info on the computer, but still, I don't spend much time on it.

As I said when it came out, I'd use the puck if it was free. But, I'm not paying. Then again, I've *never* paid for any app on any phone, so I'm probably not exactly their targeted demographic.


----------



## neni

Jcb890 said:


> I thought neni also had one, but maybe I'm mistaking her for Rogue.


Nope. I don't even know what you're talking about 

BTW: no need to explain. I'm kind of losing interest into the app cos they have such a bad customer service; never answer questions, don't fix bugs, one isn't able to delete anything, neither change, and I actually prefer the stats n display of ski tracks. The measurements of pitch were a joke. Many times it showed max pitch of >70°. Yeah, suuuuure!


----------



## sabatoa

I'm a stat geek, so I might have been tempted to buy the puck at a much MUCH lower price point. I mean, I was paying the $5/month for premium so clearly I found some value there..


----------



## Jcb890

sabatoa said:


> I'm a stat geek, so I might have been tempted to buy the puck at a much MUCH lower price point. I mean, I was paying the $5/month for premium so clearly I found some value there..


How much was the puck? Maybe they would have been better off making it a small initial payment and then a monthly payment like with the app.


----------



## Jcb890

neni said:


> Nope. I don't even know what you're talking about
> 
> BTW: no need to explain. I'm kind of losing interest into the app cos they have such a bad customer service; never answer questions, don't fix bugs, one isn't able to delete anything, beither change, and I actually prefer the stats n display of ski tracks. The measurements of pitch were a joke. Many times it showed max pitch of >70°. Yeah, suuuuure!


Ah, guess I had our 2 notorious lady-shredders mixed up then.:grin:


----------



## sabatoa

Jcb890 said:


> How much was the puck? Maybe they would have been better off making it a small initial payment and then a monthly payment like with the app.


$199 USD.

Completely laughable.


----------



## Rogue

neni said:


> Nope. I don't even know what you're talking about
> 
> BTW: no need to explain. I'm kind of losing interest into the app cos they have such a bad customer service; never answer questions, don't fix bugs, one isn't able to delete anything, neither change, and I actually prefer the stats n display of ski tracks. The measurements of pitch were a joke. Many times it showed max pitch of >70°. Yeah, suuuuure!


Agree, their customer service used to be the best you could find anywhere. That was one of the best parts of using their ap, now.....? They've severely fallen short and given customers the middle finger. They've stopped working on the little details that should be basic for them at this point and is what made it such a great/fun ap to use. 

Yeah the slope thing doesn't make sense either, it would say 72 is my max slope then act like 30 was steeper, like wtf?

I'll probably always use it, but I am really bummed with the direction they are going.


----------



## Jcb890

sabatoa said:


> $199 USD.
> 
> Completely laughable.


I thought it was somewhere around there. Yeah, that's a bit ridiculous when you can buy goggles which do the same things for ~$400 (not that I have those or would buy them).


----------



## Rogue

sabatoa said:


> $199 USD.
> 
> Completely laughable.


I got the kickstarter version ($99 and got to test it out for awhile) and then some replacements as an FYI but I was really shocked they started it out at $199 when it was still in it's infancy and basically a prototype. Can you imagine buying a GoPro and it not working right? Having to get replacements and the ap it's used with not working 1/2 the time? 

What made me mad was uploading data from the device via mobile and only finding out after losing data few times I would have to use WiFi at home and then not being able to recover that data....I thought that was the point of the device, never losing data lol.


----------



## sabatoa

Rogue said:


> What made me mad was uploading data from the device via mobile and only finding out after losing data few times I would have to use WiFi at home and then not being able to recover that data....I thought that was the point of the device, never losing data lol.


ooh see that would piss me off. I missed one run a few weeks ago and I was annoyed about the missing 2.5k vert and mileage etc. Losing entire segments of the day from a device I bought for that very purpose...grr.


----------



## Jcb890

Rogue said:


> I got the kickstarter version ($99 and got to test it out for awhile) and then some replacements as an FYI but I was really shocked they started it out at $199 when it was still in it's infancy and basically a prototype. Can you imagine buying a GoPro and it not working right? Having to get replacements and the ap it's used with not working 1/2 the time?
> 
> What made me mad was uploading data from the device via mobile and only finding out after losing data few times I would have to use WiFi at home and then not being able to recover that data....I thought that was the point of the device, never losing data lol.





sabatoa said:


> ooh see that would piss me off. I missed one run a few weeks ago and I was annoyed about the missing 2.5k vert and mileage etc. Losing entire segments of the day from a device I bought for that very purpose...grr.


I had this happen to me a couple of times last season while using my iPhone4. Basically they just told me my phone was an old POS and there was nothing they could do. While it was true about the phone, it did not make me any less upset that an entire day's worth of data was lost simply because an upload failed while at the mountain.

Haven't had it happen yet with my Samsung S6 this season.


----------



## sabatoa

I just found a little trick. I can't buy premium to see my slope degrees anymore but I just realized that I can look at my leader board to see my max slope and how it rates with my followers. 

I don't know how accurate it is, but my 50 degrees at Lake Louise seems about right.


*edit*

Scratch that. According to the pics shown on this site, I wasn't doing 50 degrees. http://www.epicski.com/t/115461/what-is-steep


----------



## Deacon

sabatoa said:


> I just found a little trick. I can't buy premium to see my slope degrees anymore but I just realized that I can look at my leader board to see my max slope and how it rates with my followers.
> 
> I don't know how accurate it is, but my 50 degrees at Lake Louise seems about right.
> 
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Scratch that. According to the pics shown on this site, I wasn't doing 50 degrees. What is steep?


50* is really steep. I've heard that those really steep water body slides are like 60* and they feel almost like a free fall.


----------



## Deacon

My biggest gripe with Trace is their inability to separate multiple sessions in a single day. Most Fridays I ride two different hills, but it insists on recording all my stats to one location. But, for what I pay for the app, I can live with it.


----------



## sabatoa

It made sense to me at first because these were big mountain blacks...but yeah once I saw the one dude say that the wall being climbed by that guy was 50*...no way.

Though now I'm curious what it really was...


----------



## sabatoa

Deacon said:


> My biggest gripe with Trace is their inability to separate multiple sessions in a single day. Most Fridays I ride two different hills, but it insists on recording all my stats to one location. But, for what I pay for the app, I can live with it.


oooh, I thought it was smart enough to end one session at one place, upload it, and then start the new sesh.


----------



## Jcb890

Deacon said:


> My biggest gripe with Trace is their inability to separate multiple sessions in a single day. Most Fridays I ride two different hills, but it insists on recording all my stats to one location. But, for what I pay for the app, I can live with it.


That is a major downfall.



sabatoa said:


> oooh, I thought it was smart enough to end one session at one place, upload it, and then start the new sesh.


I assumed this too. I'm glad it is able to combine sessions though between pauses.


----------



## tokyo_dom

So the puck costs more than buying a cheap Android phone that can be used as a dedicated Ski-tracks recorder? And without that it doesnt seem to track much more than any of the cheap/free options out there?

Just what is it that makes Trace any better than Ski tracks (which has higher ratings on google play, and despite the name, lets you specify that you snowboard rather than ski)?

I was originally interested in Trace because i thought the airtime etc would be good to log, but $200 is waaayyy too much for the puck. I would expect it to cost $50-60.


----------



## sabatoa

tokyo_dom said:


> So the puck costs more than buying a cheap Android phone that can be used as a dedicated Ski-tracks recorder? And without that it doesnt seem to track much more than any of the cheap/free options out there?
> 
> Just what is it that makes Trace any better than Ski tracks (which has higher ratings on google play, and despite the name, lets you specify that you snowboard rather than ski)?
> 
> I was originally interested in Trace because i thought the airtime etc would be good to log, but $200 is waaayyy too much for the puck. I would expect it to cost $50-60.


Trace has the social component, you can follow others and compare stats, you can do "challenges" with each other. There's some GoPro component that I don't know about. Plus you can see your runs and stats online on pc. You can see how you rate at the resorts you visit too.

You can get the app, it's free and it's just as good as ski tracks. I have the paid ski track app and I stopped using it in favor of the trace app because I like the web component.


----------



## chomps1211

tokyo_dom said:


> ...Just what is it that makes Trace any better than Ski tracks...


It issues "achievement" Medals? :blink: :laugh:


Yeah,.. I like Ski Tracks user interface way better myself. But I will admit the social media aspect of following, comparing stats with friends in the Trace SBF group is fun!  If it wasn't for that,.. I'd proly just use Ski Tracks alone. (...Ive been running them simultaneously of late!!)


----------



## f00bar

Eh, for me its free so I have no real complaints. In the end its just numbers that on their own are pretty meaningless. Does the fact that I know my top speed really matter? It neither makes or breaks a good day.


----------



## sabatoa

chomps1211 said:


> It issues "achievement" Medals? :blink: :laugh:
> 
> 
> Yeah,.. I like Ski Tracks user interface way better myself. But I will admit the social media aspect of following, comparing stats with friends in the Trace SBF group is fun!  If it wasn't for that,.. I'd proly just use Ski Tracks alone. (...Ive been running them simultaneously of late!!)


Well if you'd update the app to something more recent than the one 3 years ago... Lol


----------



## ek9max

You guys finding it killing battery lately????


----------



## tokyo_dom

sabatoa said:


> Trace has the social component, you can follow others and compare stats, you can do "challenges" with each other. There's some GoPro component that I don't know about. Plus you can see your runs and stats online on pc. You can see how you rate at the resorts you visit too.
> 
> You can get the app, it's free and it's just as good as ski tracks. I have the paid ski track app and I stopped using it in favor of the trace app because I like the web component.


Gotcha. Yeah i dont know anyone else around me who i would want to compare stats with, mainly only board with my wife. I use Ski tracks to gauge how hard i go on that particular day, how many runs, how many KM i have boarded in total that day . Based on that i know how many beers i deserve afterwards :grin: (>40km over 15-20 runs = a good day)

I dont mind hitting some speed on some sections, but bombing runs bores me so I dont really care about the top speed (i suspect those numbers are quite average if you just bombed each run and were at the lift within 2 minutes). I would like to see calories burned though, for all the ollies, jumps, spins and general fooling around that i do though. Would help me decide what to eat afterwards!


----------



## Rogue

Got an email back from David, within 24 hours about my trace "puck" He said, yikes that's no good but I can use it in my pocket still...well part of the problem was it taking forever to now find GPS! He said he can't give me a replacement but can offer 25% off the new one. The last one was sent to me in MArch of last year, I rode for two more months, plus two months now which equals 4 months with this one....you'd think they would replace it. I'm not surprised but it's just reinforcing the direction they're going. 

I've never tried the GoPro function but I think I will maybe this week. Supposedly they're supposed to add in rotation measurement (like they do for the angle of cutbacks in surfing) but they've yet to do it. 

I like think SkiTracks is ugly lol and I like the social aspect of Trace so I'm going to stick with it, as an FYI.


----------



## Argo

lol, I think you care too much about tracking your turns.


----------



## f00bar

Argo said:


> lol, I think you care too much about tracking your turns.


It's like she is stalking herself. She may need a restraining order.


----------



## Deacon

sabatoa said:


> oooh, I thought it was smart enough to end one session at one place, upload it, and then start the new sesh.


It does that, but when it uploaded the second round, it puts them at the first location.


----------



## Rogue

:crazy1:

Better watch out!!!!


I love seeing my stats, I love snowboarding and I love a little bit of complaining. To each their own :shrug:


----------



## Jcb890

Rogue said:


> Got an email back from David, within 24 hours about my trace "puck" He said, yikes that's no good but I can use it in my pocket still...well part of the problem was it taking forever to now find GPS! He said he can't give me a replacement but can offer 25% off the new one. The last one was sent to me in MArch of last year, I rode for two more months, plus two months now which equals 4 months with this one....you'd think they would replace it. I'm not surprised but it's just reinforcing the direction they're going.
> 
> I've never tried the GoPro function but I think I will maybe this week. Supposedly they're supposed to add in rotation measurement (like they do for the angle of cutbacks in surfing) but they've yet to do it.
> 
> I like think SkiTracks is ugly lol and I like the social aspect of Trace so I'm going to stick with it, as an FYI.


That's a disappointing response, especially considering you were one of the early adapters and joined their Kickstarter program. Shame on them.


----------



## bksdds

What if the entire SBF group on trace banded together and emailed this Darren?


----------



## chomps1211

sabatoa said:


> Well if you'd update the app to something more recent than the one 3 years ago... Lol


Well,.. It works(ed) just fine. When I finally updated my iPhones iOS, shit that was working fine stopped being dependable and the Godamn phone ATE all my music & videos while it was charging. That happens all the time with these damned OS updates. It frustrating & time consuming. So I dont do it until I have to. :dunno:

I'm not very anal about needing the latest minute improvements or gimmicks.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

"trace snow" whatonearth is that?? As usual no matter what I seem to click on in this forum ... turns out to be super cool!! I'm totally joining!!! Nobody is a stalker right :grin: except rogue? She gets a pass haha


----------



## Motogp990

I'm not sure why I like the medals so much on Trace, however for the non-paying users, I need 2 medals to complete my set.

The penguin "The temperature was below 0F .. YIKES! ". 
I actually look for super cold days to ride, just to get this medal haha









Top Gun "You pulled 2.5Gs ". 
I've never seen anybody with this medal and I'm assuming you need to pull some type of back flip, 360 type of jump, which I don't think I'll ever be able to achieve











It sucks they got rid of a lot of the resort specific medals. I got a couple from Lake Louise when I was there a couple years ago and my bro has some from Sunshine Village

Lake Louise Green Beret "You took the Pika, Wiwaxy, Marmot trails in one day"









Lake Louise Explorer "Ride every lift at Lake Louise in 1 day "


----------



## sabatoa

Motogp990 said:


> I'm not sure why I like the medals so much on Trace, however for the non-paying users, I need 2 medals to complete my set.
> 
> The penguin "The temperature was below 0F .. YIKES! ".
> I actually look for super cold days to ride, just to get this medal haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Gun "You pulled 2.5Gs ".
> I've never seen anybody with this medal and I'm assuming you need to pull some type of back flip, 360 type of jump, which I don't think I'll ever be able to achieve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks they got rid of a lot of the resort specific medals. I got a couple from Lake Louise when I was there a couple years ago and my bro has some from Sunshine Village
> 
> Lake Louise Green Beret "You took the Pika, Wiwaxy, Marmot trails in one day"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Louise Explorer "Ride every lift at Lake Louise in 1 day "


bah! I could have had the Lake Louise explorer and the other one!

I really like the medals too, part of the reason I paid for premium. Now that it's not an option to get premium without the puck I only seem to get fastball and trooper. Lame.


----------



## neni

sabatoa said:


> bah! I could have had the Lake Louise explorer and the other one!
> 
> I really like the medals too, part of the reason I paid for premium. Now that it's not an option to get premium without the puck I only seem to get fastball and trooper. Lame.


You've the iphone app? I recognized that I get two handful of medals for the same day, same verts a.s.o. as the SO, but he gets only 2. I've android, he has iphone...


----------



## sabatoa

Yep I have the iPhone app.


----------



## neni

sabatoa said:


> Yep I have the iPhone app.


Lol, at least that makes it sort of break even: iphoners can change session sheets but Androiders get proper medals. 
What a mess they have...


----------



## sabatoa

Wow, I just checked your medals- you're not joking! You have some cool ones that I'd be able to get if they fixed their shit.


----------



## f00bar

Everyone should get all the medals just for participating. Medal envy is wrong and hurts peoples self esteem.


----------



## Jcb890

I think my favorite medals I have gotten on Trace are...









This one I think was from Mt. Snow last year - temps never got above 0*F at the lifts and wind chill was -20 or -30*F... it was a bit cold!









Just because I always like to get the 1st chair if I can!









100k ft. in verticle and 100 miles, pretty neat.









This one is just from the local mountain which is open at night and kind of cool looking, nothing special.


----------



## Jcb890

Neni - Are you Tanya on Trace Snow? Medal queen! You've got some medals that I don't think I have, even though I achieved similar things, maybe due to Premium membership?


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

I'm not sure that I want to log in with my Facebook account.. do I have the chance to create a username after entering my email address, or is your email address public? 
Thanks


----------



## f00bar

Yes, just create a new login.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

thanks :nerd: I made it to the party.


----------



## sabatoa

XxGoGirlxX said:


> thanks :nerd: I made it to the party.


That sig rocks. haha


----------



## Jcb890

I just went through and followed everyone I had not added originally.

Thanks sabatoa I just went and checked... apparently I had sigs turned off and had no idea this whole time.


----------



## Jcb890

Maybe it is Android or my Samsung 6, but with every other application, if I get a notification I can click on it and it will open up the application and take me to what the notification was telling me. With Trace, it just does nothing if I press on it and attempt to open it. It makes following comments and liking other people's trips a pain sometimes.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

I joined. I am just trying to figure out how this works. I have pretty shotty cell service at my local hill. Does it need cell service to work?


----------



## Jcb890

WasabiCanuck said:


> I joined. I am just trying to figure out how this works. I have pretty shotty cell service at my local hill. Does it need cell service to work?


Good question. If you have location services, but no cell service, it still may log, but you wouldn't be able to upload. However, if you can't get cell service, you probably cannot get location services as well.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

Jcb890 said:


> Good question. If you have location services, but no cell service, it still may log, but you wouldn't be able to upload. However, if you can't get cell service, you probably cannot get location services as well.


That's what I thought. Shitty. Maybe we will get into the 21st Century someday in Saskatchewan :crying:


----------



## Rogue

I'll have to find a pic, but a few years ago a guy turned the medals into real medals for me.....this was before the resort medals and premium medals


----------



## Rogue

I've used my tablet before to log when I had something happen to my phone. It can run with or without cell service


----------



## Deacon

Jcb890 said:


> Good question. If you have location services, but no cell service, it still may log, but you wouldn't be able to upload. However, if you can't get cell service, you probably cannot get location services as well.


It works fine without cell service. You'll just need service or WiFi to upload your session.


----------



## neni

Deacon said:


> It works fine without cell service. You'll just need service or WiFi to upload your session.


It didn't work at all in Alaska. If it's due to lack of cell service, IDK, but no single day worked there.


----------



## Rogue

Mmmm for the ap on the phone it has to be lift serviced, I think that's the issue. If you use the puck that is no longer a factor.


----------



## Motogp990

Rogue said:


> I'll have to find a pic, but a few years ago a guy turned the medals into real medals for me.....this was before the resort medals and premium medals


wtf, some guy made real medals for you. he must have been in love with you to go through the trouble haha



neni said:


> It didn't work at all in Alaska. If it's due to lack of cell service, IDK, but no single day worked there.


I think the GPS signal is the important thing. I'm pretty sure I was able to record a session without cell service but my phone was able to pick up a GPS signal.

And as Rogue mentioned when you do a session without lift service, it gives you weird results.


----------



## neni

Motogp990 said:


> I think the GPS signal is the important thing. I'm pretty sure I was able to record a session without cell service but my phone was able to pick up a GPS signal.
> 
> And as Rogue mentioned when you do a session without lift service, it gives you weird results.


Dunno... a session at Berthhound pass - hiking BC way away from lift service - was recorded well with the title "unknown resort". The app seems bit random...


----------



## Jcb890

Rogue said:


> I'll have to find a pic, but a few years ago a guy turned the medals into real medals for me.....this was before the resort medals and premium medals


Wait, what?



Deacon said:


> It works fine without cell service. You'll just need service or WiFi to upload your session.


Ah, thank you for the correction.



Motogp990 said:


> I think the GPS signal is the important thing. I'm pretty sure I was able to record a session without cell service but my phone was able to pick up a GPS signal.


I cannot confirm, but I would imagine this is the case also. How can the phone track how fast you are going or where you are located without any GPS signal?


----------



## WasabiCanuck

I'm trying to get this straight. Sorry, I'm a complete noob to this app. I didn't even know it existed until yesterday. 


So it records your session using GPS aka satellites. That should work everywhere in theory.


You upload your session using wifi or cell data.


Do I have this right?


----------



## Rogue

Here they are, in all their glory hhahaha Pic is from a few years ago.


----------



## Jcb890

WasabiCanuck said:


> I'm trying to get this straight. Sorry, I'm a complete noob to this app. I didn't even know it existed until yesterday.
> 
> So it records your session using GPS aka satellites. That should work everywhere in theory.
> 
> You upload your session using wifi or cell data.
> 
> Do I have this right?


No worries! Yes, that sounds about right.


----------



## Jcb890

Rogue said:


> Here they are, in all their glory hhahaha Pic is from a few years ago.


:laughat: I see that Iron Man one back there... I like that one, its cool looking.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Rogue said:


> Here they are, in all their glory hhahaha Pic is from a few years ago.


So flipping cute! :grin:


----------



## Motogp990

Rogue said:


> Here they are, in all their glory hhahaha Pic is from a few years ago.



haha shit, crazy. You should get a hold of him again and see if he can also make you iron-on or sew-able patches


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Motogp990 said:


> haha shit, crazy. You should get a hold of him again and see if he can also make you iron-on or sew-able patches


Read my mind... iwas gonna say glue gun them to a coat or something !


----------



## Gelaxus

Powdor on Trace.
Just joined the group, been using Trace for the past 2 years, it does work without cell service, when I go to mt Baker in the States my cell service is off but GPS data can still be collected, then when I get back into Canada I upload it just fine (I pause it after I am done shredding for the day).


----------



## Rogue

Motogp990 said:


> haha shit, crazy. You should get a hold of him again and see if he can also make you iron-on or sew-able patches


That's awesome!!!!


----------



## chomps1211

Motogp990 said:


> haha shit, crazy. You should get a hold of him again and see if he can also make you iron-on or sew-able patches





Rogue said:


> That's awesome!!!!


:surprise: I should cut a deal with Trace to license & sell vinyl's and patches!!! 


_I CALL "*DIB's*" on this you guys!!! _>


----------



## Motogp990

chomps1211 said:


> I should cut a deal with Trace to license & sell vinyl's and patches!!!



We could be the snowboard version of these guys  haha


----------



## bksdds

chomps1211 said:


> :surprise: I should cut a deal with Trace to license & sell vinyl's and patches!!!
> 
> 
> _I CALL "*DIB's*" on this you guys!!! _>


Whats your paypal? :grin:


----------



## Rogue

I could turn my black jacket into the coat of many medals hahaha! This is so funny but I secretly love it  Who wants to be my new boyfriend and 1 up the last one ??? You can probably shred better than him too!! I think the dumbass ran me over twice!!!


----------



## bksdds

rogue said:


> i could turn my black jacket into the coat of many medals hahaha! This is so funny but i secretly love it  who wants to be my new boyfriend and 1 up the last one ??? You can probably shred better than him too!! I think the dumbass ran me over twice!!!


dibs!
123456


----------



## Rogue

bksdds said:


> dibs!
> 123456


Ok let me do a Trace background check on your stats and then I'll get back to you. Bonus points if video is included....lmao


----------



## chomps1211

Rogue said:


> I could turn my black jacket into the coat of many medals hahaha! This is so funny but I secretly love it  Who wants to be my new boyfriend and 1 up the last one ??? You can probably shred better than him too!! I think the dumbass ran me over twice!!!


:blink: You need to be careful about asking a question like that around here! 






....but since you did! How do you feel about "Old dudes?" >  :laugh:
:hairy:


----------



## Argo

Rogue said:


> Ok let me do a Trace background check on your stats and then I'll get back to you. Bonus points if video *and dick pics*is included....lmao


Fixed that for you. What a freak.


----------



## Rogue

chomps1211 said:


> :blink: You need to be careful about asking a question like that around here!
> 
> ....but since you did! How do you feel about "Old dudes?" >  :laugh:
> :hairy:



LOL I've made similar comments before and I'm still here! I'm not going to let the boys have all the fun you know! 

Besides, won't it be fun to see which dudes can sew???? hahaha 

How's your needlepoint game Chomps??


----------



## chomps1211

Rogue said:


> LOL I've made similar comments before and I'm still here! I'm not going to let the boys have all the fun you know!
> 
> Besides, won't it be fun to see which dudes can sew???? hahaha
> 
> How's your needlepoint game Chomps??


Actually,.. I sew alright for a guy! Repair rips in jackets, sew on patches, even have a awl lookin' thing to sew leather!




....can't do needlepoint tho!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Argo said:


> Fixed that for you. What a freak.


Argo!!! :laughat2:

I sense a real life challenge coming on... Lol @Rogue !


----------



## bksdds

Video as in an 80s dating intro video like the one below? :hairy:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Updated my ios, got trace app installed, I think I'm doing my first trace run tomorrow! Very short day on the greens after school but it will be fun to see how fast my gromette "the pink bullet" is going!
She gets really stuck on flats... epic fail stuck... 3 min wait stuck  so take it easy on me for my first traced run.


----------



## Deacon

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Updated my ios, got trace app installed, I think I'm doing my first trace run tomorrow! Very short day on the greens after school but it will be fun to see how fast my gromette "the pink bullet" is going!
> She gets really stuck on flats... epic fail stuck... 3 min wait stuck  so take it easy on me for my first traced run.


We don't beat anybody up in there. All encouragement! :hairy:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

bksdds said:


> Video as in an 80s dating intro video like the one below?


:rotfl: "I'm an executive by day and a Widman by night" priceless


----------



## bksdds

XxGoGirlxX said:


> :rotfl: "I'm an executive by day and a Widman by night" priceless


I couldn't stop laughing when it got to the guy at 1:45 "I'm looking for the goddess."


----------



## chomps1211

Deacon said:


> We don't beat anybody up in there. *All encouragement!* :hairy:


_Well,.._ From time to time there's sum good natured ribbing amongst friends!  But it's _never_ mean spirited!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

chomps1211 said:


> _Well,.._ From time to time there's sum good natured ribbing amongst friends!  But it's _never_ mean spirited!


You guys rock  I am hoping it helps challenge me I think it's such a cool idea to have "virtual" pack mates to race with haha


----------



## neni

XxGoGirlxX said:


> You guys rock  I am hoping it helps challenge me I think it's such a cool idea to have "virtual" pack mates to race with haha


I'm always in for a challenge. The bad conditions we had @ home so far didn't really help to keep the motivation high... "earned" too many couch potato medals :embarrased1:


----------



## Rogue

bksdds said:


> I couldn't stop laughing when it got to the guy at 1:45 "I'm looking for the goddess."


Like this one?


----------



## chomps1211

Rogue said:


> Like this one?
> 
> View attachment 90097


U buy that for yourself,.. Or is that another gift from one of your many ardent admirers? >


----------



## Rogue

chomps1211 said:


> U buy that for yourself,.. Or is that another gift from one of your many ardent admirers? >


It was inspired by a guy I rode with who started calling me that, it only served to inflate my already big ego lol

So in case I ever forget I'm the Goddess of Shred, I had my friend who makes mugs put it on one for me....

I've found the more ridiculous I get the better I ride and the more fun I have lol if you aren't having fun while you're riding you're doing something wrong! So if I want to be the Goddess of Shred or X-games pro out there, then so be it!! Whether it's legit is another story


----------



## f00bar

All I can think of watching that is the B52s song from the 80s

Hey, I'm Fred the Cancerian from New Jersey
I like collecting records and exploring
The cave of the unknown

Hello, I'm Cindy, I'm a Pisces
And I like chihuahuas and
Chinese noodles

Hi, my name is Ricky and I'm a Pisces
I love computers and hot tamales

Hey, I'm Kate and I am a Taurus
I love tomatoes and black-capped
Chickadees

Hey, my name is Keith and I'm a
Scorpio from Athens, G-A and I like
To find the essence from within


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

I'm sure there are tons of great tips in the previous 20 pgs of this thread, though hard to find... any tips for us trace newbs? I took hops /pops today & see that it doesn't seem to count those for example, and shows a line for my run but doesn't seem to "see" me spin, though I think I can tell where I fell down. Lol... thx


----------



## chomps1211

XxGoGirlxX said:


> ….any tips for us trace newbs? I took hops /pops today & see that it doesn't seem to count those for example, and shows a line for my run but doesn't seem to "see" me spin, though I think I can tell where I fell down. Lol... thx


The only stats I would take at face value when you use the Trace app are the Vert & Distance. Those two seem to be pretty reliably accurate. _ALL_ the others are hit or miss! It's credited me with jumps and airtime I've never done,.. it's missed runs I have done,.. the calorie counts are _ridiculously_ erratic IMO! And I still maintain it lowballs my speed!  :laugh: (…sure, sure it does!) >

Don't get me wrong, It's a fun app. Especially now with the SBF group and following friends & their stats and all! But if you really want a more accurate accounting of your speeds, runs, angle of slope, etc? Get Ski Tracks & run both apps simultaneously. That's what I do,.. (when I remember to anyways! )


----------



## Rogue

chomps1211 said:


> The only stats I would take at face value when you use the Trace app are the Vert & Distance. Those two seem to be pretty reliably accurate. _ALL_ the others are hit or miss! It's credited me with jumps and airtime I've never done,.. it's missed runs I have done,.. the calorie counts are _ridiculously_ erratic IMO! And I still maintain it lowballs my speed!  :laugh: (…sure, sure it does!) >
> 
> Don't get me wrong, It's a fun app. Especially now with the SBF group and following friends & their stats and all! But if you really want a more accurate accounting of your speeds, runs, angle of slope, etc? Get Ski Tracks & run both apps simultaneously. That's what I do,.. (when I remember to anyways! )


Chomps...remember you are still using AlpineReplay you goofball!!
You need to update that shit and maybe you will have more accuracy hhahahaha


----------



## Rogue

XxGoGirlxX said:


> I'm sure there are tons of great tips in the previous 20 pgs of this thread, though hard to find... any tips for us trace newbs? I took hops /pops today & see that it doesn't seem to count those for example, and shows a line for my run but doesn't seem to "see" me spin, though I think I can tell where I fell down. Lol... thx


Follow other users back to see them appear in your News Feed.
I think sometimes it depends on phones. I switched back to the ap this past week and it seemed to get my hops. 
Make sure your phone is in a secure pocket that won't jostle around. 
What do you mean see you spin? 

I agree with Chomps though, how come I'm so slow this season ? hahahaha


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Rogue said:


> Follow other users back to see them appear in your News Feed.
> I think sometimes it depends on phones. I switched back to the ap this past week and it seemed to get my hops.
> Make sure your phone is in a secure pocket that won't jostle around.
> What do you mean see you spin?
> 
> I agree with Chomps though, how come I'm so slow this season ? hahahaha


Ya I'm pretty sure it captured your hops too LOL Ms. 85 jumps!! :highfive: "See me spin" I mean flat 3s 7s what have you but not airborne... so the GPS line sees me moving down the mountain but does not sense that I'm twirling down :laugh2:


----------



## Jcb890

It certainly isn't perfect by any means. I did probably 15 or 20 jumps on Friday, but it only calculated 6 or 7 on the app. I think it does a pretty decent job with speed and the vertical and distance are great, those should be pretty accurate.

I am still curious how calories are counted. Do they calculate walking/skating? They must. On a day like yesterday, it says I burned 1,963 calories, but when I go and add up the calories from my runs for the day, it adds up to much less than that. But, I did to a bunch of walking around also which I had left the app on for, so I'm thinking it must calculate that also. Anyone have the answer?


----------



## Deacon

Jcb890 said:


> It certainly isn't perfect by any means. I did probably 15 or 20 jumps on Friday, but it only calculated 6 or 7 on the app. I think it does a pretty decent job with speed and the vertical and distance are great, those should be pretty accurate.
> 
> I am still curious how calories are counted. Do they calculate walking/skating? They must. On a day like yesterday, it says I burned 1,963 calories, but when I go and add up the calories from my runs for the day, it adds up to much less than that. But, I did to a bunch of walking around also which I had left the app on for, so I'm thinking it must calculate that also. Anyone have the answer?


in the faqs, but still not real clear.

Trace


----------



## Jcb890

Deacon said:


> in the faqs, but still not real clear.
> 
> Trace



But of course haha


----------



## Motogp990

I hope February 9 isn't the beginning of the end for the free trace features.

Just noticed after my session today, both app and website are requiring the Trace device to see air time and slope time


----------



## sabatoa

They're doing their damndest to kill off their own product. I was paying them $30 a season for app features and they killed that off in an attempt to get us premiums on the puck. It's not happening at $199.


----------



## Motogp990

Yeah, $199 is too steep for me. I probably wouldn't even buy it at $100. At $50 I'd contemplate it. 

I like how you can sync the device with a gopro to get a HUD like display on your video, however I dont' have a gopro so kind of moot for me.


----------



## timmytard

Is that Andrew from the leader board Neach?

Kinda looks like his facebook profile pic?

Haha, the bastard haha


TT

Gotta be, his last name is Hill.


TT


----------



## Motogp990

timmytard said:


> Is that Andrew from the leader board Neach?
> 
> Kinda looks like his facebook profile pic?
> 
> Haha, the bastard haha
> 
> 
> TT
> 
> Gotta be, his last name is Hill.
> 
> 
> TT


Yup thanks Neach. Destroy also uses the trace app.

The 3 of us are the only that I know of that uses the app, who we've ridden at cyp or whis with.


----------



## tokyo_dom

500+ seconds of airtime? Sounds like a great and accurate tracking tool

Or has snowboard rocket technology really progressed from the last time i checked it out?


----------



## Rogue

tokyo_dom said:


> 500+ seconds of airtime? Sounds like a great and accurate tracking tool
> 
> Or has snowboard rocket technology really progressed from the last time i checked it out?


LOL don't be jealous of my airtime tokyo_dom. I accrued that over a lot of miles and vertical and that was calculated with the Trace device. It took a lot of little side hits and jumps to get that. I think my jumps are somewhere around 1200, so combined with the air time you see how small they average out to be. 
However, jumps/air time seem to be pretty accurate with the phone also, not that we will ever know now. 

My Trace went toast two weeks ago and I wont get into it, but I'm using the ap too. 

They offered a discount of 25% so for $150. But using it for 5 months and it breaking? And they have a updated version out? They won't replace the older one?


----------



## tokyo_dom

Ahhh thats total air time haha. I thought it was for one jump.

Has anyone been able to hack the protocol used for the BT communication so you can use a second dummy phone instead of the trace device? Because most people have those laying around, or could buy one for $50.


----------



## Rogue

Lol and that explains the rocket comment hahah!

David (founder & Pres) just reached out to me and said: 
"Features have been removed for accuracy issues with the phone which can only be solved with a dedicated device. Can explain more in email. Shoot me an email and we can get you a demo unit" 

Hmmmmm


----------



## tokyo_dom

The FAQ mentions how the sensors/GPS on the iPhone was far too inaccurate, hence only Android for now. I suspect thats an old answer, because they now have the iPhone version too... And they have a $200 device that has all the sensors in it.

Put two and two together and you have the fact they had to create their own sensor unit to make up for the iPhone inaccuracies. But that would be totally unfair on iPhone users so they made Android users also have to get that device.


----------



## f00bar

Anyone who breaks it up as iphone vs android is just giving lip service. The capabilities of android devices are all over the map and a constant moving target. 

There is no common set of sensors that they all use. I don't have an iphone so its not that I'm a fan, but at least you consistently know what the device has for capabilities. You don't get that with android devices, which is why at least the last i knew there were still no apps like garage band for android to run your guitar through.


----------



## bksdds

Rogue said:


> Lol and that explains the rocket comment hahah!
> 
> David (founder & Pres) just reached out to me and said:
> "Features have been removed for accuracy issues with the phone which can only be solved with a dedicated device. Can explain more in email. Shoot me an email and we can get you a demo unit"
> 
> Hmmmmm


If the demo unit is free. I vote take it :grin:



My 600$ Iphone6 is inaccurate?


----------



## tokyo_dom

I'm not just making this stuff up to poke fun at iPhones: Trace



> *Will you guys be building an iPhone app? *
> Yes, it's on its way. Doing things with the iPhone truned out to be way trickier than with Android. Long story short is that the GPS and sensor data are not very accurate, so we're having to pull a few tricks out to make it work. If you're looking for more technical detail, we have a blog post that gives a pretty good rundown on data differences between Android and iPhone.


The blog post link is gone, but can be found here
Trace Blog

And here (last post)
Trace Blog

I see they made an iphone app before they made the Trace device, but you can bet that most of the reason was because of the shitty iphone tracking abilities (compared to _most_ androids)


----------



## Rogue

Lol anyone else see this? 100k vert in one day, 326 jumps in one day but airtime only 51 seconds ? Sustained speeds 61mph lol 
They've definitely got a bug


----------



## chomps1211

Rogue said:


> Lol anyone else see this? 100k vert in one day, 326 jumps in one day but airtime only 51 seconds ? Sustained speeds 61mph lol
> *They've definitely got a bug*


That,.. Or a mountain goat swallowed his "puck!" :surprise:>

:laugh:


----------



## neni

Rogue said:


> Lol anyone else see this? 100k vert in one day, 326 jumps in one day but airtime only 51 seconds ? Sustained speeds 61mph lol
> They've definitely got a bug


I could halfway umagine how 100k get mesured (guy forgot to switch off the app and drove home, crossing 3 passes n valleys), and since one cannot delete anything which is recorded, one has to contact the custommer service to have a invalid recording deleted. Well... their custommer service is not very fast... ito say it in a nice way.

But the jump vs. airtime? Yep... they really have bugs, lol


----------



## Motogp990

I've seen similar monster sessions like that before. Maybe not quite as extreme.

When I see huge vert or distance sometimes I wondered how the f they did that. Also wondered if somehow they had multiple sessions merged into one.


----------



## Argo

Rogue said:


> Lol anyone else see this? 100k vert in one day, 326 jumps in one day but airtime only 51 seconds ? Sustained speeds 61mph lol
> They've definitely got a bug



100k would be tough but not impossible if you had until 7pm. We have done 75k from 830a until 4p in a single day a few times. It was extremely exhausting and only ate on the gondola. It was about 35 lifts.


----------



## deagol

neni said:


> Dunno... a session at Berthhound pass - hiking BC way away from lift service - was recorded well with the title "unknown resort". The app seems bit random...


Neni, do you have the stats from that day?

I have a dumphone (flip phone) and can't install apps like that. Just curious what we did.. thanks


----------



## Argo

Deacon said:


> Trace


Deagol, follow this link and click on her profile, it will show you her days and you can click on that date where it has the "no resort" data....


----------



## neni

Argo said:


> Deagol, follow this link and click on her profile, it will show you her days and you can click on that date where it has the "no resort" data....


Don't think one can see the days of someone else, only the most recent one.

Deagol, we've done 2 runs that day, total 2.6k vert.


----------



## Argo

I can definitely see it. You just pick the day from the drop down up top right of page. I can see all of your days uploaded. You did a .7mile run and a 1 mile run that day. One at 945am and one at 204pm. 

pretty easy to snow stalk people.


----------



## neni

Argo said:


> I can definitely see it. You just pick the day from the drop down up top right of page. I can see all of your days uploaded. You did a .7mile run and a 1 mile run that day. One at 945am and one at 204pm.
> 
> pretty easy to snow stalk people.


:embarrased1: lol, never had seen that dropdown


----------



## Jcb890

Argo said:


> I can definitely see it. You just pick the day from the drop down up top right of page. I can see all of your days uploaded. You did a .7mile run and a 1 mile run that day. One at 945am and one at 204pm.
> 
> pretty easy to snow stalk people.


"_Snow stalk_" :laughat:

My wife told me I'm not even allowed to follow her because she just wants to be able to see her stats for herself.


----------



## deagol

Thanks Argo & Neni.. but it wants me to log in..
I don't think I'm gonna make an account just to "snow stalk"..

LOL

edit: might use FB to log in, but never from work....


----------



## Jcb890

Has anyone else ever noticed that it displays different stats depending on if you upload a photo from your session?

If you upload a photo from your session, your max. sustained speed is displayed as the 1st statistic on the left-hand side of the new session under activity. If you do not upload a photo, the 1st stat shown is # of runs, followed by maximum top speed (not sustained speed). Odd.


----------



## Motogp990

Jcb890 said:


> Has anyone else ever noticed that it displays different stats depending on if you upload a photo from your session?
> 
> If you upload a photo from your session, your max. sustained speed is displayed as the 1st statistic on the left-hand side of the new session under activity. If you do not upload a photo, the 1st stat shown is # of runs, followed by maximum top speed (not sustained speed). Odd.


I personally haven't noticed that. In fact I don't think my session sheet ever shows my max speed or number of runs, regardless if I upload a pic or not.

Mine always shows:
Sustained speed
Total Vert
Calories
Number of jumps
Total distance

And total distance only started displaying on my session sheet since Feb 9. It used to be air time.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Jcb890 said:


> "_Snow stalk_" :laughat:
> 
> My wife told me I'm not even allowed to follow her because she just wants to be able to see her stats for herself.


If she'd enjoy a girl's only non judgy followers club let her know i said she should hit me up 


Argo said:


> pretty easy to snow stalk people.


 Ya so I've been meaning to ask how to make my location private?, or just for my followers? I Checked around briefly in profile/settings :shrug: I do not want my location mentioned on this forum - waaaay too public.


----------



## Argo

XxGoGirlxX said:


> If she'd enjoy a girl's only non judgy followers club let her know i said she should hit me up
> 
> Ya so I've been meaning to ask how to make my location private?, or just for my followers? I Checked around briefly in profile/settings :shrug: I do not want my location mentioned on this forum - waaaay too public.


lol, your in Vermont, that isnt very pinpoint..... 

I have USA on mine but you can change it to whatever you want in userCP. Then hit "edit your details" and location change


----------



## bksdds

??? I thought it only showed where you are riding? Well if anyone comes over please bring beer.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Argo said:


> lol, your in Vermont, that isnt very pinpoint.....
> 
> I have USA on mine but you can change it to whatever you want in userCP. Then hit "edit your details" and location change


Noooo I mean how to make location private in trace, that one is not so vague  Baha course I know how to edit forum profile !


----------



## neni

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Noooo I mean how to make location private in trace, that one is not so vague  Baha course I know how to edit forum profile !


You mean that your session shouldn't have a location? Seems to be no option atm: Trace


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

neni said:


> You mean that your session shouldn't have a location? Seems to be no option atm: Trace


Thanks! I thought I saw some riders with no location listed, oh well no biggie :nerd:


----------



## Motogp990

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Thanks! I thought I saw some riders with no location listed, oh well no biggie



When you see "unknown" location on the session sheet, that's typically becuase either the person rode in the back country, some place that isn't lift assisted, or a super small hole in the wall hill.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Roger that. Oh of course it's not trace' s fault but the day after I signed up for trace I went from being able to ride 4-5 short days per week to not at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just my luck :dry:


----------



## Jcb890

Motogp990 said:


> I personally haven't noticed that. In fact I don't think my session sheet ever shows my max speed or number of runs, regardless if I upload a pic or not.
> 
> Mine always shows:
> Sustained speed
> Total Vert
> Calories
> Number of jumps
> Total distance
> 
> And total distance only started displaying on my session sheet since Feb 9. It used to be air time.


This is just on the phone that I notice it. Android.


----------



## Gnukel

Just joined the group, but unfortunately can't make it out till next weekend.


----------



## Rogue

I was thinking about it later, and the discrepancy bn jump/airtime in my screen shot is likely due to air time only being available for trace device users. 

Still someone getting 100k vertical feet? That's ridiculous lol I want to meet that person if it's legit!


----------



## Motogp990

Rogue said:


> I was thinking about it later, and the discrepancy bn jump/airtime in my screen shot is likely due to air time only being available for trace device users.
> 
> Still someone getting 100k vertical feet? That's ridiculous lol I want to meet that person if it's legit!


I agree 100k vert is pretty redic.

If the mountain had night skiing I could conceivably see it happen.

I don't think it would be fun but it could be done.

If I had a large bet like $10k of my own cash on the line, I may be able to do it.

If I use my local mountain as an example. If roughly I can do 6k meters (approx 20k ft) in vert in 3 hours (laps are super easy to do, basically straight up and down). Hill opens at 9am and closes at 10pm. If I forced myself and knowing I can't lose that cash. I think I may be able to do it.

That being said, I would never bet my own money to see if I could get 100k ft vert in a day. However, if somebody gave me a freeroll and said they'd give me $5k cash if I could get 100k vert in a day, I'd give it a try haha.


----------



## neni

170mph.. Lol. Just lol. So much to the accuracy of the app.
And no, I didn't let ot run while in a car. It run only while snowboarding :dry:









Now how can I get rid of that odd session? If I just pause it, it'll upload that crap next time I recod something...


----------



## Rogue

neni said:


> 170mph.. Lol. Just lol. So much to the accuracy of the app.
> And no, I didn't let ot run while in a car. It run only while snowboarding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how can I get rid of that odd session? If I just pause it, it'll upload that crap next time I recod something...


1. In the past a stat like that would be corrected after uploading and processing. 
2. Nothing can be done at this point :shrug:

A user I know has a max speed of 450mph this season. I guess David (President) said he would remove it and has yet to do it.

I don't think you can get rid of a session? Restarting your phone ? But then lose the whole day


----------



## XxGoGirlxX

Ive had both of my recorded sessions interrupted by a phone crash/reboot, and somehow still see the whole sessions logged, even the part before crash/reboot. Pretty impressive...


----------



## chomps1211

Iir, My sessions were still in the app. and uploaded after all those times my phone died of cold! Guess you're stuck with that max speed there "Speedy Gonzalez!" :dunno:


----------



## Motogp990

neni said:


> 170mph.. Lol. Just lol. So much to the accuracy of the app.
> And no, I didn't let ot run while in a car. It run only while snowboarding .


Shit even if you did leave the app on while driving home haha. That's spaceship speed.


----------



## Tatanka Head

My Fenix 3 clocked me at 186km/h when a skier hit me and I bailed. At least that was somewhat imaginable (flailing arms in a wipeout). 170 mph? You need to slow down. And the dude in the other thread said Jones bases were slow pffft 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## neni

Rogue said:


> 1. In the past a stat like that would be corrected after uploading and processing.
> 2. Nothing can be done at this point :shrug:
> 
> A user I know has a max speed of 450mph this season. I guess David (President) said he would remove it and has yet to do it.
> 
> I don't think you can get rid of a session? Restarting your phone ? But then lose the whole day


1. still seems to work. After uploading the session, that odd max speed is vanished and the stats seem otherwise legit. Cool.


----------



## neni

Motogp990 said:


> Shit even if you did leave the app on while driving home haha. That's spaceship speed.


Naw... that's proper car on a empty German highway speed - totally legal, btw. In Switzerland however? They'd shoot you.


----------



## sabatoa

I was going to suggest that the thin atmosphere at altitude helped you achieve speed (lol) but since it adjusted- guess not!

I'm glad it corrected for you, I would have hated having a junk stat on my session totals.


----------



## Jcb890

sabatoa said:


> I was going to suggest that the thin atmosphere at altitude helped you achieve speed (lol) but since it adjusted- guess not!
> 
> I'm glad it corrected for you, I would have hated having a junk stat on my session totals.


Same here, I would have been pissed about it.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop

Nice.

I joined. Never used the app before, but I'll give it a shot if I can get out again this season. Highly doubtful, though. 

Pour one out for me, peeps!


----------



## SnowDogWax

Stuck here at Copper Mountain till March 18th no GPS. Just happy with hitting the slopes


----------



## Jcb890

From this past weekend - hell yeah!










Vermont Weekend Warrior
You’ve visited 2 or more resorts in a single weekend. Now that’s dedication!


----------



## Motogp990

Looks like they put Slope Time stats back up. Hopefully that means Air Time will follow.


----------



## dave785

I'm going to have to cheat and throw on some skis for a run... I'll join when I get home lol.


----------



## bksdds

Motogp990 said:


> Looks like they put Slope Time stats back up. Hopefully that means Air Time will follow.


Not seeing it yet. :|


----------



## Rogue

I wish but I doubt it. Customer service has gone to shit and they never back up anything they tell you now.


----------



## snowangel99

After Rogue mentioned this app in another thread I joined so I am bumping this up 

Rogue you totally should have lied about where your medals came from!


----------



## sabatoa

I just had my last day of the season, so all you people following me should just stop riding now so I don't fall down the leaderboard :grin:


----------



## Rogue

sabatoa said:


> I just had my last day of the season, so all you people following me should just stop riding now so I don't fall down the leaderboard :grin:



lol when Rain K stops I'll stop


----------



## sabatoa

You're already smoking me on vert and distance, so you're allowed to keep going crazy. Also, are you looking to adopt? I know a guy looking for a new home in the mountains...


----------



## Rogue

Look at this punk @ Whistler today lol Representing us SBF'ers!


----------



## GDimac

Late to the party, but awesome idea. My season ended last Sat sadly, not by choice but cos every local place officially closed . Lucky for those who are still getting them spring laps in tho. Especially those in the west, like Mammoth, CA have a ton of snow still. But west coasters had a terrible snow yr last yr so it was only right, I guess. Hopefully us in the east get a similar reversal next season. Cos our season started relatively late and ended early ... Now the long countdown to next season begins haha.

And ya, the air time and jump stat never seems to work properly for me. Figured it was my android, cos it wouldn't record any jumps on days I specifically did park laps only, while my bro clocked around 200 doing the same laps as me LOL. Mainly rely on it now to see my speed stats and cals haha.

And damn, max speed 102.5 and sus. speed of 90 km? Got some work to do next season haha. But I've shifted my focus to increasing my sus. speed more so than max cos isn't sustained the speed you keep while carving while max is prob the fastest speed tracked while going straight? Never was quite sure what the diff between the 2 was.

Anyway, hope everyone had a great season and jealous of those that are still throwing down. Only thing decent about the season ending is that I can finally have time to recover from my knocks from the season lol :nerd:


----------



## Argo

sabatoa said:


> You're already smoking me on vert and distance, so you're allowed to keep going crazy. Also, are you looking to adopt? I know a guy looking for a new home in the mountains...


Rogue may want to Adopt a manwhore maybe. ... 

Who is rain?


----------



## Deacon

Argo said:


> Rogue may want to Adopt a manwhore maybe. ...
> 
> Who is rain?


If she does, she's definitely gonna need a bigger rack, or a new one.

Rain Kim is motogp.


----------



## Rogue

Argo said:


> Rogue may want to Adopt a manwhore maybe. ...


No adopting, but maybe fostering....



Deacon said:


> If she does, she's definitely gonna need a bigger rack, or a new one.
> 
> .


Whoa whoa whoa ! My rack is just fine thank you! Bigger isn't always better !



sabatoa said:


> You're already smoking me on vert and distance, so you're allowed to keep going crazy. Also, are you looking to adopt? I know a guy looking for a new home in the mountains...


What's the status of your pole? Right now I can't get @Mizu Kuma's in 4k super view scrubbed out of my brain


----------



## AgingPunk

Rogue said:


> View attachment 96609
> 
> 
> Look at this punk @ Whistler today lol Representing us SBF'ers!


That is one hell of a day!


----------



## snowangel99

I will be the loser of the group so the rest of you can feel really great about your accomplishments and have someone to mock. Someone's gotta do it!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chomps1211

Argo said:


> Rogue may want to Adopt a manwhore maybe....





Deacon said:


> If she does, she's definitely gonna need a bigger rack, or a new one….





Rogue said:


> *Whoa whoa whoa ! My rack is just fine thank you! Bigger isn't always better !*


That all depends on how many decks you want it to fit in it!!



Rogue said:


> *….What's the status of your pole?* Right now I can't get @Mizu Kuma's in 4k super view scrubbed out of my brain


:blink::blink::blink: Wait,……. :blink:
We _are_ talking about snowboard *Gear,..* _right???_ > :rofl3:

:hairy:


----------



## chomps1211

WTF is going on with Trace lately????

I was wundrin' if anybody else was experiencing any of the same annoying little glitches I have been having lately with the Trace mobile app or when viewing my stats online,…?

For a couple of weeks now I have noticed when using the app, that my own, as well as other ppls session sheet images,.. (whether custom pics or the generic resort maps) quickly disappear from view. They have once or twice re-appeared briefly, only to vanish again and now once they're gone,.. I cannot get them to load or refresh.

If I go into the individuals stats and scroll down, the image is still there, but it no longer shows up on the main "following" page!!! All I get is a blank gray square where it used to be!! 

Second,… Recently the "Likes" have become limited to showing _only_ the first two ppl who have liked a post. If more than two "like" it, then it just shows that "X" number of "others" liked it. 

I used to be able to click on that "X" number and see everyone who liked my stats. But now,… As near as I can tell, there's no way to see who those "Others" are!!!

What gives,… Between Rogues trouble with the "puck" and Trace dropping stat information & views for ppl that actually paid extra to be able to see,..? 

It almost seems like they're actively _TRYING_ to get us all to quit using the app!! :blink:


----------



## Rogue

chomps1211 said:


> WTF is going on with Trace lately????
> 
> I was wundrin' if anybody else was experiencing any of the same annoying little glitches I have been having lately with the Trace mobile app or when viewing my stats online,…?
> 
> For a couple of weeks now I have noticed when using the app, that my own, as well as other ppls session sheet images,.. (whether custom pics or the generic resort maps) quickly disappear from view. They have once or twice re-appeared briefly, only to vanish again and now once they're gone,.. I cannot get them to load or refresh.
> 
> If I go into the individuals stats and scroll down, the image is still there, but it no longer shows up on the main "following" page!!! All I get is a blank gray square where it used to be!!
> 
> Second,… Recently the "Likes" have become limited to showing _only_ the first two ppl who have liked a post. If more than two "like" it, then it just shows that "X" number of "others" liked it.
> 
> I used to be able to click on that "X" number and see everyone who liked my stats. But now,… As near as I can tell, there's no way to see who those "Others" are!!!
> 
> What gives,… Between Rogues trouble with the "puck" and Trace dropping stat information & views for ppl that actually paid extra to be able to see,..?
> 
> It almost seems like they're actively _TRYING_ to get us all to quit using the app!! :blink:


Dude, for real, that's exactly what it feels like, like they are trying to lose customers, paying ones or not. 

It pains me to say this, but I won't be using their ap again next season. I love the social aspect of it, this season has been especially awesome on there with all the SBF members, I will really miss it. 

Their customer service is what made them who they are and now....? I was told twice he'd send me a demo unit. I sent him constructive criticism and he never sent the demo unit. I asked what happened and no response. Apparently if you hurt their feelings, you're done. 


btw, I just got a new update and it seems to be doing fine atm. You have an iphone though right? I know apple vs android is significantly different.


----------



## neni

Yeah... it seems as if they lefg the boat some months ago. I got fed up with all the flaws and not getting response from them and quit using the app. It's a pity, it was good last year; but not being able to delete any data? Not even when you write them? Nope!


----------



## dave785

Ok but how do I join? I can't figure that out lol. I'm on an iPhone 6


----------



## snowangel99

dave785 said:


> Ok but how do I join? I can't figure that out lol. I'm on an iPhone 6


You have to join the group on the web not through the app. Took me a while to figure that out too lol


----------



## dave785

snowangel99 said:


> You have to join the group on the web not through the app. Took me a while to figure that out too lol


oh that did it. thanks!


----------



## bksdds

dave785 said:


> oh that did it. thanks!


----------



## Rogue

Has anyone noticed this on trace ? 

It's showing my air time, height and distance for each jump !!

I can also change my session sheets, finally ! (Android users)

May be too little too late, but I can't help but be excited, until they take that feature away too !


----------



## Motogp990

Rogue said:


> View attachment 99097
> Has anyone noticed this on trace ?
> 
> It's showing my air time, height and distance for each jump !!
> 
> I can also change my session sheets, finally ! (Android users)
> 
> May be too little too late, but I can't help but be excited, until they take that feature away too !


I just checked mine and I see those stats as well 

But I still have the "get trace icon" in my overall stats for airtime.

I don't want to say anything because I don't want them to take away the individual 'airtime, height and distance' stats.

And when you say change session sheet, do you mean change it after you uploaded your session?


----------



## dave785

ok but seriously though who is Rain K? Those stats are making me feel very... inadequate. lol


----------



## Rogue

Motogp990 said:


> I just checked mine and I see those stats as well
> 
> But I still have the "get trace icon" in my overall stats for airtime.
> 
> I don't want to say anything because I don't want them to take away the individual 'airtime, height and distance' stats.
> 
> And when you say change session sheet, do you mean change it after you uploaded your session?


Lol me too and I tool off the auto update feature so maybe they can only take it away if I update !

Yeah now I can change the picture whereas before there was no option, about damn time !


----------



## Deacon

Rogue said:


> Lol me too and I tool off the auto update feature so maybe they can only take it away if I update !
> 
> Yeah now I can change the picture whereas before there was no option, about damn time !


I just updated it and now I have the air stats too. Cool. 

Dave, Rain Kim is MotoGP here.


----------



## Motogp990

Rogue said:


> Yeah now I can change the picture whereas before there was no option, about damn time !


I don't see the option to change my session pic on my phone. Maybe I'm not looking at the right place.
However, I do see the option to "clear photo" through my laptop.


----------



## Rogue

Motogp990 said:


> I don't see the option to change my session pic on my phone. Maybe I'm not looking at the right place.
> However, I do see the option to "clear photo" through my laptop.


If you got to where your session details are, where you see the jump stats, instead of hitting the jump tab you just scroll down further and it's at the bottom. There's a picture+ icon to hit and then you pick whatever pic you want. Let me know if that helps or not.


----------



## Motogp990

Rogue said:


> If you got to where your session details are, where you see the jump stats, instead of hitting the jump tab you just scroll down further and it's at the bottom. There's a picture+ icon to hit and then you pick whatever pic you want. Let me know if that helps or not.


Figured it out, thanks


----------



## Phedder

Just got this, Sam L. Found the resort search feature, going to be fun trying to be at the top of those leader boards each day hah.


----------



## GDimac

Phedder said:


> Just got this, Sam L. Found the resort search feature, going to be fun trying to be at the top of those leader boards each day hah.


Lol, ya I hear that. That's gonna be on the back of my mind come next season as well.


----------



## Rogue

Phedder said:


> Just got this, Sam L. Found the resort search feature, going to be fun trying to be at the top of those leader boards each day hah.


So now I will get alerts for you riding all summer and be depressed it's not my season to ride right now ??? :wink:


----------



## Phedder

Rogue said:


> So now I will get alerts for you riding all summer and be depressed it's not my season to ride right now ??? :wink:


It's been 243 days since I last rode, I'm not even going to be sorry >


----------



## Rogue

Phedder said:


> It's been 243 days since I last rode, I'm not even going to be sorry >


Now THAT is depressing!!!


----------



## Phedder

Never again :no2: Canada for October-June should help feed the addiction :grin:


----------



## GDimac

Motogp990 said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you got to where your session details are, where you see the jump stats, instead of hitting the jump tab you just scroll down further and it's at the bottom. There's a picture+ icon to hit and then you pick whatever pic you want. Let me know if that helps or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Figured it out, thanks
Click to expand...

Forgot to ask before, but out curiosity what do you ride or is your go to deck? Just wondering what deck is keeping you stable at 100 km + speeds?


----------



## Motogp990

GDimac said:


> Forgot to ask before, but out curiosity what do you ride or is your go to deck? Just wondering what deck is keeping you stable at 100 km + speeds?


I primarily ride a prior fissile 172. But all the boards I ride are camber dominant.

My max speed is a bit misleading. There are a few runs at cypress or whistler that I know super good and have literally ridden 100's of times and I'm comfortable straight lining them, to get bloated max speed numbers. I deff wouldn't hit 100 kph on demand on a random run.


----------



## GDimac

Motogp990 said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to ask before, but out curiosity what do you ride or is your go to deck? Just wondering what deck is keeping you stable at 100 km + speeds?
> 
> 
> 
> I primarily ride a prior fissile 172. But all the boards I ride are camber dominant.
> 
> My max speed is a bit misleading. There are a few runs at cypress or whistler that I know super good and have literally ridden 100's of times and I'm comfortable straight lining them, to get bloated max speed numbers. I deff wouldn't hit 100 kph on demand on a random run.
Click to expand...

Oh true, one of the faves here in this forum it seems from you freeride shredders. And ya, same here I too prefer full camber or camber dominant decks also.

And lol even still, that's still quite an accomplishment.


----------



## SGboarder

GDimac said:


> Forgot to ask before, but out curiosity what do you ride or is your go to deck? Just wondering what deck is keeping you stable at 100 km + speeds?


It's more a question of skill than board. He could probably do 100kph on a Skate Banana...


----------



## neni

GDimac said:


> Forgot to ask before, but out curiosity what do you ride or is your go to deck? Just wondering what deck is keeping you stable at 100 km + speeds?





SGboarder said:


> It's more a question of skill than board. He could probably do 100kph on a Skate Banana...


And at this point someone will post the mandatory vid... https://youtu.be/GrthdFqmyK8 


GD, for the more average riders it does play a role which board one has under ones feet. Generally, the longer and stiffer, the more stable. E.g. I clocked higher max numbers when I still rode my old 158 stiff freeride board - or when I did demo the 164+ boards of guys in the pack; the shorter I went, and the less stiff, the lower the numbers cos I got a feel of tiny instabilities earlier so I hit the break earlier. 
I sort of miss the super stable feel going straight on an empty groomer my old deck delivered, however, as sizing down gave me quicker reaction and feel more "in charge", the _average_ speed has increased. Trade-offs


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> *And at this point someone will post the mandatory vid... *


 Do I detect a note of _Cynicism_ in our little "Swiss Miss?: :laugh:  >



neni said:


> GD, for the more average riders it does play a role which board one has under ones feet. Generally, the longer and stiffer, the more stable.


(….just yankin' your chain Nen's!) :grin: I completely agree with you neni,…! While it's true that a very experienced, highly skilled, advanced rider can make even a barn door perform wonders on the slopes….

For the majority of us mere _Mortal_ boarders,.. the right plank under our feet can certainly make a world of difference. If for no other reason than to help bolster our confidence on the snow and allow for us to push the envelope and progress our skills.


----------



## GDimac

SGboarder said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to ask before, but out curiosity what do you ride or is your go to deck? Just wondering what deck is keeping you stable at 100 km + speeds?
> 
> 
> 
> It's more a question of skill than board. He could probably do 100kph on a Skate Banana...
Click to expand...




neni said:


> GDimac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to ask before, but out curiosity what do you ride or is your go to deck? Just wondering what deck is keeping you stable at 100 km + speeds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGboarder said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's more a question of skill than board. He could probably do 100kph on a Skate Banana...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GD, for the more average riders it does play a role which board one has under ones feet. Generally, the longer and stiffer, the more stable. E.g. I clocked higher max numbers when I still rode my old 158 stiff freeride board - or when I did demo the 164+ boards of guys in the pack; the shorter I went, and the less stiff, the lower the numbers cos I got a feel of tiny instabilities earlier so I hit the break earlier.
> I sort of miss the super stable feel going straight on an empty groomer my old deck delivered, however, as sizing down gave me quicker reaction and feel more "in charge", the _average_ speed has increased. Trade-offs
Click to expand...

Oh I def agree that majority of it has to do with rider skill and ability more so than the deck, but it definitely can help or complement ones abilities. Or at least make it less work and more fun depending on the deck. Was just curious what deck the top dog in the stats preferred to ride. I'm sure he prob could still get those #'s on a Skate Banana but I doubt he'd want to regularly.

Alluding to what neni said, I def feel more stable on my longer FA than say my shorter Custom Twin at higher speeds, but becos of the slightly more control I have with the shorter Custom Twin, I've actually gotten my fastest speeds & averages on my Custom twin than both my longer FA or Mullair. Def all about the trade offs.


----------



## Motogp990

Trace just had an update on my android. I'm curious to see they work on the hill. T -3 months


----------



## Rogue

Sortable turns? What does that mean? They were always supposed to add rotation but never did (only for surfing thus far)


I really want to give them a big fuck you and not use the ap (not to mention I'll be going less), but after recording with it for 4 seasons it will be hard to not push that record button...my Garmin watch does snowboarding too but it's not quite the same. 


Also, last night I saw a trace for sale on craigslist $150 used twice. 


Thanks for sharing the update though, maybe @Phedder can tell us how the new version looks?


----------



## Motogp990

Rogue said:


> I really want to give them a big fuck you and not use the ap (not to mention I'll be going less), but after recording with it for 4 seasons it will be hard to not push that record button...my Garmin watch does snowboarding too but it's not quite the same.


For the most part, trace worked pretty good for me after I upgraded my phone over Xmas. However yeah, if it constantly screwed up, especially with the trace puck, I'd be frustrated not to use it.


----------



## Motogp990

Another update. Opening day is soon


----------



## brystephor

Quick question, does anyone from this forum have a video they could post of what the trace looks like on their gopro? I know I could youtube it real quick but id like to see how someone who was average, like myself, likes it and if it was worth the money.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GDimac

@Phedder

Loll my Trace app keeps popping up saying you've been riding a ton already. Sunshine Village, LL, etc. A little jealous, not gonna lie haha. Amazing early season conditions, it appears


----------



## Phedder

GDimac said:


> @Phedder
> 
> Loll my Trace app keeps popping up saying you've been riding a ton already. Sunshine Village, LL, etc. A little jealous, not gonna lie haha. Amazing early season conditions, it appears


Yeah I'm at 14 days already hah, pretty stoked. Rode the last 6 days in a row which was bittersweet. Days off were Mon-Wed, found out Wednesday night the roster was changing for December, which had me Thur-Sat off. I was absolutely livid, if I'd have known ahead of time I was going to have 6 days off in a row I'd have planned a trip and actually gone somewhere. First day back working today, and they also had around 20cm overnight...

BUT, I really have no grounds for complaints, I'm having an absolute blast over here :grin: The two days at LL were actually the worst, still not quite enough coverage and very variable snow conditions, I'll be heading back there straight away on Thursday now they've gotten a nice few dumps.


----------



## Jcb890

Phedder said:


> Yeah I'm at 14 days already hah, pretty stoked. Rode the last 6 days in a row which was bittersweet. Days off were Mon-Wed, found out Wednesday night the roster was changing for December, which had me Thur-Sat off. I was absolutely livid, if I'd have known ahead of time I was going to have 6 days off in a row I'd have planned a trip and actually gone somewhere. First day back working today, and they also had around 20cm overnight...
> 
> BUT, I really have no grounds for complaints, I'm having an absolute blast over here :grin: The two days at LL were actually the worst, still not quite enough coverage and very variable snow conditions, I'll be heading back there straight away on Thursday now they've gotten a nice few dumps.


Nice, get it! I'm only up to 1 day so far.


----------



## dave785

I'm 4 days in but snowtrace didn't work for a while. Don't forget to update the Ap guys and gals!


----------



## Gelaxus

brystephor said:


> Quick question, does anyone from this forum have a video they could post of what the trace looks like on their gopro? I know I could youtube it real quick but id like to see how someone who was average, like myself, likes it and if it was worth the money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I got 8 days in big white coming this next week, i'll post back with some videos if i get it working properly with the GoPro syncs. 
Only complaint so far is battery life is about 6-7.5hrs and my days usually 8-4pm so usually the last hour or so the device is dead but the extra stats it tracks are cool and it tends to pick up jumps much better than phone in pocket.


----------



## Jcb890

Gelaxus said:


> I got 8 days in big white coming this next week, i'll post back with some videos if i get it working properly with the GoPro syncs.
> Only complaint so far is battery life is about 6-7.5hrs and my days usually 8-4pm so usually the last hour or so the device is dead but the extra stats it tracks are cool and it tends to pick up jumps much better than phone in pocket.


I contacted Trace in regards to their battery life. Mine seemed to drain from 95%+ to ~10% in like 4 hours... they gave me some ideas to try next time I go riding, just haven't been out yet.


----------



## jae

my battery just dies out of nowhere. stupid ios update really killed my battery life. normally my phone is on it's last legs towards the end of a 12hr session, now it barely lasts 6hrs. even at home, I'll be at 10% and then out of nowhere it shuts off.


----------



## GDimac

That's awesome, Phedder. Although also finding it a tad bit difficult to feel sorry for your situation, esp with no snow here yet ... or not lasting very long haha jk .

In all seriousness, cheers to an awesome start and here's to a safe & long szn here in Canada. Will def keep an eye on your Trace stats throughout the winter esp once our szn gets fully underway and hopefully catch up







.

Btw, @motogp990 RainK, ya? Making sure followed right person loll


----------



## Motogp990

GDimac said:


> Btw, @motogp990 RainK, ya? Making sure followed right person loll


Yeah, that's me. haha


----------



## neni

So I've installed the newest version and still cannot add - nor change after sending- a session pic. Android version still seems to have flaws, or is anyone with Android able to upload session pics?


----------



## Kenai

I just signed up and joined the group - VWKismet. I will try to remember to use this app instead of Ski Tracks, which is my current stat tracker.


----------



## Deacon

neni said:


> So I've installed the newest version and still cannot add - nor change after sending- a session pic. Android version still seems to have flaws, or is anyone with Android able to upload session pics?


I'm running Android. And as you can see, I changed the session pics. It wasn't easy to do, I think that the button doesn't show up consistently. I'll take a look and see if i can nail it down.


----------



## Deacon

neni said:


> So I've installed the newest version and still cannot add - nor change after sending- a session pic. Android version still seems to have flaws, or is anyone with Android able to upload session pics?


Figured it out. Go to "my activity" -> click on the session you want to change -> look for the blue "more stats" at the bottom of the sheet -> pull it up and tap the "session stats" button -> scroll down to the session sheet and look for the little camera icon with the "+" sign on it.


----------



## MMSlasher

Jcb890 said:


> I contacted Trace in regards to their battery life. Mine seemed to drain from 95%+ to ~10% in like 4 hours... they gave me some ideas to try next time I go riding, just haven't been out yet.


Did any of their tips work? If so, would you mind sharing them with us.


----------



## sabatoa

I think these bozos restored Android session pic changes by taking away the ability to change pics on iPhone.


----------



## neni

Deacon said:


> Figured it out. Go to "my activity" -> click on the session you want to change -> look for the blue "more stats" at the bottom of the sheet -> pull it up and tap the "session stats" button -> scroll down to the session sheet and look for the little camera icon with the "+" sign on it.


Thanks! Would have never looked there


----------



## Jcb890

MMSlasher said:


> Did any of their tips work? If so, would you mind sharing them with us.


They created a beta which turned off displaying your stats as they accumulated, but it didn't make much difference... however, I didn't really get to test properly since we got new phones and the battery lasts a lot longer haha. Trace said that it only made a 1-2% difference. I think it could have been the phone personally.


----------



## destroy

Just popping in to say I wish my phone battery could last more than a couple of hrs in these kinds of conditions, or I'd be updating right along with y'all. Hopefully I get it fixed soon at least... I've already been out a bunch this year and haven't logged any!

I'm on there under Sean M, not that it makes any sense to add someone who can't even post sessions right now! :blahblah::embarrased1:


----------



## DaftDeft

Hey all, just wanted to pop in and ask about this Trace thing.

I'm pretty new, just started riding last season and was able to hit the slopes again last weekend, so I tend to wipe out. A lot. I like to push myself to learn things, so my crashes tend to be more on the spectacular and fast side of things.

So, a question for those who've used this for a while: how durable is it?

Also, I notice it's glued to your board so I worry its going to get ripped off as the board flexes in one of my less than stellar runs/crashes. Have you guys had problem with adhesion to your board?


----------



## dave785

DaftDeft said:


> Hey all, just wanted to pop in and ask about this Trace thing.
> 
> I'm pretty new, just started riding last season and was able to hit the slopes again last weekend, so I tend to wipe out. A lot. I like to push myself to learn things, so my crashes tend to be more on the spectacular and fast side of things.
> 
> So, a question for those who've used this for a while: how durable is it?
> 
> Also, I notice it's glued to your board so I worry its going to get ripped off as the board flexes in one of my less than stellar runs/crashes. Have you guys had problem with adhesion to your board?


I think most of us use the phone app.

I wipe out all the time. Phone is in the chest pocket.

Pro tip: always put the screen facing inwards and case facing out. Otherwise you'll break your screen


----------



## DaftDeft

Oh, the app itself will do run tracking and all that? I thought this particular one needed to hook up to their crazy sensor.

Great, I'll check it out.


----------



## Deacon

DaftDeft said:


> Oh, the app itself will do run tracking and all that? I thought this particular one needed to hook up to their crazy sensor.
> 
> Great, I'll check it out.


The puck is allegedly more accurate, but I believe @Rogue has been pretty frustrated with it... or maybe just their support. I think there's one or two others in here that have the actual puck.


----------



## Jcb890

Deacon said:


> The puck is allegedly more accurate, but I believe @Rogue has been pretty frustrated with it... or maybe just their support. I think there's one or two others in here that have the actual puck.


^^ This.

Most of us are using the phone because it is free. The puck has more features and will track your jumps, but again, isn't free. I think the app is pretty accurate as well... to do some testing Trace asked me to run the app while driving to work and the speed reading on the app was pretty much in line with what my speedometer said in the car.

Download it and follow us all! And post your name so we can follow you back @DaftDeft.


----------



## Rogue

There was another update again so maybe that will fix it but IDK. 5 years I'd a long time to be frustrated lol especially after their sensor didn't pan out. 

I saw Glison snowboards are imbedding a sensor into their snowboards that does the same thing . Gets recharged through motion or solar, I forget which. Syncs to your phone...obviously very limiting as its in the snowboard but another version of the tracking concept. 

If all else fails I will track via my Garmin watch which is good enough at this point. I have limited time to shred now being in school so I'm not as obsessed with tracking


----------



## DaftDeft

Joined the group and... oh god they have leaderboards.

The gamer in me needs to top those boards. This will be my undoing!


----------



## Phedder

DaftDeft said:


> Joined the group and... oh god they have leaderboards.
> 
> The gamer in me needs to top those boards. This will be my undoing!


Oh bring it on >


----------



## DaftDeft

Hey guys, quick question:

I tried to use the Trace app yesterday and it only seemed to record two runs. I hit the giant play button at the start of the day (around 9 ish) and then put my phone in my pocket. I left around 2:30 ish, so way more than two runs (especially since I'm a newbie riding short greens).

Do I need to start and stop manually for each run? The apps seems to want you to just hit start and go.


----------



## Deacon

DaftDeft said:


> Hey guys, quick question:
> 
> I tried to use the Trace app yesterday and it only seemed to record two runs. I hit the giant play button at the start of the day (around 9 ish) and then put my phone in my pocket. I left around 2:30 ish, so way more than two runs (especially since I'm a newbie riding short greens).
> 
> Do I need to start and stop manually for each run? The apps seems to want you to just hit start and go.


That happened to me on my first day out this season. I paused it and even though I un-paused it, it didn't record anything else, even though it indicated it was working. Now, if I take a break, I just upload the data and start a new session. It combines everything from one day into a single session.


----------



## grandpalacko

DaftDeft said:


> Hey guys, quick question:
> 
> I tried to use the Trace app yesterday and it only seemed to record two runs. I hit the giant play button at the start of the day (around 9 ish) and then put my phone in my pocket. I left around 2:30 ish, so way more than two runs (especially since I'm a newbie riding short greens).
> 
> Do I need to start and stop manually for each run? The apps seems to want you to just hit start and go.


You don't need to start/stop for each run, it detects automatically. But you should pause if you are not riding (having a lunch, etc.) and stop if you are done for the day. Sometimes I experience issues with the app, but does a bug free software exist in the world?


----------



## Jcb890

I start it in the AM before I head out and either leave it on all day or pause/stop and upload at lunch. I think I have only had an issue with data not recording or being lost 1 or 2 times. Stupid question, but was your location turned on?


----------



## chomps1211

DaftDeft said:


> Hey guys, quick question:
> 
> Do I need to start and stop manually for each run? The apps seems to want you to just hit start and go.


Depending on your cellular and/or gps signal strength, you could be missing runs due to that. 

If you manually start/stop each run, you risk forgetting to stop or start the app. Also you could accidentally close it out which seems to mess with the app accurately logging all the days runs. It doesn't (...or didn't before this update :shrug: ) seem to handle combining several separate sessions in a day. 

It's definitely not a perfect app. I had quit using it several seasons back in favor of SkiTrax. Which seems to have slightly fewer gps problems. 

I only recently went back to using Trace because of the SBF group following & tracking friends feature which is missing in SkiTrax. 

I recently got a Garmin Fenix fitness/tracking watch for Xmas and it also has a follow & friends, challenge & leaderboard features. So depending on how well the new Trace update works and/or if it still kills the battery on my fruit-phone,... (most versions of Trace just SUCKS down my battery!!) I may switch over to Garmin exclusively this season. Have to wait n see.


----------



## sabatoa

chomps1211 said:


> Depending on your cellular and/or gps signal strength, you could be missing runs due to that.
> 
> If you manually start/stop each run, you risk forgetting to stop or start the app. Also you could accidentally close it out which seems to mess with the app accurately logging all the days runs. It doesn't (...or didn't before this update :shrug: ) seem to handle combining several separate sessions in a day.
> 
> It's definitely not a perfect app. I had quit using it several seasons back in favor of SkiTrax. Which seems to have slightly fewer gps problems.
> 
> I only recently went back to using Trace because of the SBF group following & tracking friends feature which is missing in SkiTrax.
> 
> I recently got a Garmin Fenix fitness/tracking watch for Xmas and it also has a follow & friends, challenge & leaderboard features. So depending on how well the new Trace update works and/or kills the battery on my fruit-phone,... (most versions of Trace just SUCKS down my battery!!) I may switch over to Garmin exclusively this season. Have to wait n see.


I'm still bitter about the massive difference in top speeds between my Garmin and Trace.


----------



## neni

sabatoa said:


> I'm still bitter about the massive difference in top speeds between my Garmin and Trace.


Lol, yeah, yesterday it was 93kmh vs 70kmh on my Garmin vs Trace . 
Garmin is really bad at correcting drop-outs; the 93kmh is already a _corrected_ value after uploading; the watch itself had shown 525kmh :laugh:


----------



## Jcb890

neni said:


> Lol, yeah, yesterday it was 93kmh vs 70kmh on my Garmin vs Trace .
> Garmin is really bad at correcting drop-outs; the 93kmh is already a _corrected_ value after uploading; the watch itself had shown 525kmh :laugh:


525kmh... you must have been really hauling! :grin:


----------



## sabatoa

neni said:


> Lol, yeah, yesterday it was 93kmh vs 70kmh on my Garmin vs Trace .
> Garmin is really bad at correcting drop-outs; the 93kmh is already a _corrected_ value after uploading; the watch itself had shown 525kmh :laugh:


So you didn't defy terminal velocity then? LOL

I guess I'm confused because Trace shortchanged my vertical for the run, which indicates that they thought it took me x.xx seconds to go y.yy meters when it really took me that x.xx seconds to go further than y.yy meters- which would be a faster speed.

Trace: 85.5 kmh
Garmin: 103 kmh
Strava: 92.5 kmh

I'm really familiar with 77-82 kmh and I know that this run was way faster...but who knows how much faster.


----------



## chomps1211

:question:

I thought Garmin was supposed to have a better algorithm for reconciling decent in altitude with horizontal distance to give a more accurate speed estimate?

Somewhat Disappointing to think that a $600 gps watch like the Fenix isn't significantly more accurate than a 99¢ app!! :blink:


----------



## Jcb890

chomps1211 said:


> :question:
> 
> I thought Garmin was supposed to have a better algorithm for reconciling decent in altitude with horizontal distance to give a more accurate speed estimate?
> 
> Somewhat Disappointing to think that a $600 gps watch like the Fenix isn't significantly more accurate than a *99¢ app*!! :blink:


*Free

I have never paid for an app and I aim to continue that trend.


----------



## Rogue

Which is odd because Garmin runs slower mph for me than what Trace does. Garmin watch also was so cold yesterday it corrupted the file and wouldn't upload. So I guess both lose data. FML lol I honestly don't put much stuck into it like I used to. I know I do a lot of little jumps and I have broken 50. The rest is really how much I enjoy being up there and what my GoPro records. GoPro never lies LOL


----------



## Rogue

chomps1211 said:


> :question:
> 
> I thought Garmin was supposed to have a better algorithm for reconciling decent in altitude with horizontal distance to give a more accurate speed estimate?
> 
> Somewhat Disappointing to think that a $600 gps watch like the Fenix isn't significantly more accurate than a 99¢ app!! :blink:


Maybe it depends on the activity. Trace is specifically designed for this purpose. I feel like Garmin is partial to other sports, just think about how many activities are available on the watch. Indoor rowing for pete's sakes! Which works great btw! All they promote on social media is running. I'd say Garmin is GPS king vs a phone, but maybe their algorithm is just less developed for this particular sport. Who knows


----------



## neni

Rogue said:


> Maybe it depends on the activity. Trace is specifically designed for this purpose. I feel like Garmin is partial to other sports, just think about how many activities are available on the watch. Indoor rowing for pete's sakes! Which works great btw! All they promote on social media is running. I'd say Garmin is GPS king vs a phone, but maybe their algorithm is just less developed for this particular sport. Who knows


Yeah, that was my feeling as well; they seem to work well for slow sports (there's a particular profile on the Fenix for golf?!? Who the hell needs a fitness/GPS watch for golf? In case they get lost on the green?) But accuracy of e.g hights or location for hiking was very well; just speed for faster stuff seems not well handled by their algorithm; not the priority value on their list.


----------



## MisterNarwhal

I don't have any battery life problems running Trace....anymore.

Turn off everything - Sync, Bluetooth, Wifi, NFC, even mobile data. I don't use any of that stuff on hill anyways, and I certainly don't want to be getting emails from work. The only thing I leave on is GPS/location (Trace will tell you, though, if you have it switched off). Kill/Hibernate all apps. Start Trace. Ride. Even without a mobile data or wifi connection, Trace will continue to log data, and save it to upload when you do reconnect to the internet. I can ride a full day like that, and still have plenty of battery left over. If you use your phone for music or just can't ride a lift without scrolling through FB, an external battery pack with 2+ amp charger will top your phone off surprisingly quickly.


----------



## Rogue

neni said:


> Yeah, that was my feeling as well; they seem to work well for slow sports (there's a particular profile on the Fenix for golf?!? Who the hell needs a fitness/GPS watch for golf? In case they get lost on the green?) But accuracy of e.g hights or location for hiking was very well; just speed for faster stuff seems not well handled by their algorithm; not the priority value on their list.


Exactly. Hiking AP has been excellent and almost finds GPS immediately, even in remote areas with no cell service. I use it for snow simply for calorie recording and make myself feel like I actually did something lol


----------



## neni

Uhm... if I "like" someones session w/ the trace app, the like shows, but vanishes as soon as I refresh the app... anyone else has this problem?

Edit: same behavior via the homepage... whenever I refresh, all the likes I had given are gone


----------



## Rogue

neni said:


> Uhm... if I "like" someones session w/ the trace app, the like shows, but vanishes as soon as I refresh the app... anyone else has this problem?
> 
> Edit: same behavior via the homepage... whenever I refresh, all the likes I had given are gone


Same here, been happening all season. If I like sessions via website they stay


----------



## neni

Rogue said:


> Same here, been happening all season. If I like sessions via website they stay


Aha... I've to close the app, and then they stay if given on the website. If app is active/opened, website (via smartphone) won't store them.


----------



## Jcb890

My app doesn't seem to display my stats while I ride. Not a big deal, but I like to track my vert. in real-time. I reached out via email, awaiting a response.


----------



## neni

Jcb890 said:


> My app doesn't seem to display my stats while I ride. Not a big deal, but I like to track my vert. in real-time. I reached out via email, awaiting a response.


Yeah, mine neither. It did for the first two or three sessions, but lately it doesn't.

You can upload throught the day to get those verts; just don't forget to start the tracking again


----------



## Jcb890

neni said:


> Yeah, mine neither. It did for the first two or three sessions, but lately it doesn't.
> 
> You can upload throught the day to get those verts; just don't forget to start the tracking again


Yeah I know, I just like to be able to see it while riding without having to upload.


----------



## MisterNarwhal

Jcb890 said:


> My app doesn't seem to display my stats while I ride. Not a big deal, but I like to track my vert. in real-time. I reached out via email, awaiting a response.


Maybe a dumb question, but there is a setting, "Enable ski stats while recording". Maybe you have it turned off?


----------



## Jcb890

MisterNarwhal said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but there is a setting, "Enable ski stats while recording". Maybe you have it turned off?


Not a dumb question, you would assume this would fix the problem... unfortunately it doesn't seem to matter. I have tried using it with it turned on and off, neither selection seems to make a difference.


----------



## chomps1211

MisterNarwhal said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but there is a setting, "Enable ski stats while recording". Maybe you have it turned off?


Nah... the dumb question is *why* do the developers keep tweaking the app,... only to make it _less_ stabel, _less_ functional, and with _fewer_ features?


----------



## MisterNarwhal

Jcb890 said:


> Not a dumb question, you would assume this would fix the problem... unfortunately it doesn't seem to matter. I have tried using it with it turned on and off, neither selection seems to make a difference.


Then at the risk of sounding like crappy technical support, have you tried restarting the app after changing the setting (like killing it all the way, not just closing it out to the background)?


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> Nah... the dumb question is *why* do the developers keep tweaking the app,... only to make it _less_ stabel, _less_ functional, and with _fewer_ features?


Hmmm... compared to last year, IMO they improved many things; one now can delete a session, one can change session pics and it runs pretty reliably so far for me. 

For a free app, it's not too bad. They seem to address the issues; contact them and tell them what you discover. The issues I had messaged last year were resolved in the new version.


----------



## sabatoa

neni said:


> Hmmm... compared to last year, IMO they improved many things; one now can delete a session, one can change session pics and it runs pretty reliably so far for me.
> 
> For a free app, it's not too bad. They seem to address the issues; contact them and tell them what you discover. The issues I had messaged last year were resolved in the new version.


They improved Android, but the iPhone app has lost functionality. I've sent them messages about issues and have never received a response, which is fine because it's a free app- but it doesn't make me feel confident enough to buy the puck.


----------



## Jcb890

MisterNarwhal said:


> Then at the risk of sounding like crappy technical support, have you tried restarting the app after changing the setting (like killing it all the way, not just closing it out to the background)?


Tried that and uninstalling then re-installing.

Trace's support got back to me, said they're aware of the problem and will release a new version in the next week or so because he's currently on vacation.


----------



## collectingpennies

I have Trace. User name is Marja.


----------



## neni

collectingpennies said:


> I have Trace. User name is Marja.


Welcome 

If you add your SBF username somewhere it's easier for others to make the link


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> Hmmm... compared to last year, IMO they improved many things; one now can delete a session, one can change session pics and it runs pretty reliably so far for me.
> 
> *For a free app, it's not too bad….*





sabatoa said:


> *They improved Android, but the iPhone app has lost functionality. *I've sent them messages about issues and have never received a response, *which is fine because it's a free app-* but it doesn't make me feel confident enough to buy the puck.


Yeah,… I updated my iOS and the app and among other slightly less annoying glitches,.. whereas before I could _sometimes_  get a picture to upload to my session sheets,… Either thru my iPhone or online with my laptop, Now? 

...I can't get pics to upload at all.

As for it being excused because it's a _free_ app? That's all well & good, except they're trying to get everyone to upgrade to a paid subscription or purchase one of those damned pucks!

If the _free_ app doesn't work as advertised,..? WTF would I give them my hard earned money? 

(…not questioning anyone's liking or continued use of this app btw,… Just curmudgeoning on about _*my*_ opinion of it's waning fuctionality! :laugh: Frankly,.. if it wasn't for the SBF social group aspect of it? I would have quit using it altogether!) :shrug:


----------



## slyder

sometimes I forget to turn it on or resume after break etc. 
It is fun seeing some stats but my riding isn't based on goals of Trace hahahaahahhaaaa


----------



## wrathfuldeity

my ski bus crew...some have idk app that generates abunch of data...I just look at theirs to get an idea...last Saturday the slowest person in the crew clocked 48mph...so I got to be hitting at least 50+ :smile:


----------



## collectingpennies

neni said:


> Welcome
> 
> If you add your SBF username somewhere it's easier for others to make the link


Thanks! I added my SBF username in my Bio. I'm not sure if it's viewable without adding me as friends?


----------



## Deacon

collectingpennies said:


> Thanks! I added my SBF username in my Bio. I'm not sure if it's viewable without adding me as friends?


It is.

10char


----------



## DaftDeft

Went night skiing for the first time tonight.

It was pretty awesome, since I'm a night person anyhow (the sun and I aren't on good terms) and very relaxing. Went solo, three hours under lights with only like a half dozen other people on the runs I was doing.

... and Trace failed to capture any of it. Second time in a row! I thought last Saturday was a fluke but sure enough this time the same thing. I hit play and nothing got captured. My phone must have terrible reception or something. I use maps to get up there so the GPS must be working. 

Its a little frustrating since I'm a bit stat obsessed generally and would love to see my runs and progression. 

Which other tracker apps would you guys recommend I check out?


----------



## chomps1211

DaftDeft said:


> Went night skiing for the first time tonight.
> 
> It was pretty awesome, since I'm a night person anyhow (the sun and I aren't on good terms) and very relaxing. Went solo, three hours under lights with only like a half dozen other people on the runs I was doing.
> 
> ... and Trace failed to capture any of it. Second time in a row! I thought last Saturday was a fluke but sure enough this time the same thing. I hit play and nothing got captured. My phone must have terrible reception or something. I use maps to get up there so the GPS must be working.
> 
> Its a little frustrating since I'm a bit stat obsessed generally and would love to see my runs and progression.
> 
> Which other tracker apps would you guys recommend I check out?


Not insinuating anything by this,… but after hitting record. Did you confirm that it was running before sticking it back in your pocket? Check to see that it is indeed counting down seconds or giving you a speed for the lift ride etc. On occasion my Trace doesn't start up the first time I hit the record arrow.

If you're confident that it did start but never logged anything? If you want to try another snowsport app… Try Ski Tracks! I've been using this for 5-6 years now. No social media aspect to it like Trace, but it's pretty good at recording your runs & stats!

https://www.corecoders.com/ski-tracks-app/


----------



## sabatoa

chomps1211 said:


> Not insinuating anything by this,… but after hitting record. Did you confirm that it was running before sticking it back in your pocket? Check to see that it is indeed counting down seconds or giving you a speed for the lift ride etc. On occasion my Trace doesn't start up the first time I hit the record arrow.
> 
> If you're confident that it did start but never logged anything? If you want to try another snowsport app… Try Ski Tracks! I've been using this for 5-6 years now. No social media aspect to it like Trace, but it's pretty good at recording your runs & stats!
> 
> https://www.corecoders.com/ski-tracks-app/


I have the paid version of ski tracks. The next time I feel like making a run beyond 55mph I'm going to run that app along with my Garmin and Trace and see what happens.


----------



## chomps1211

sabatoa said:


> I have the paid version of ski tracks. The next time I feel like making a run beyond 55mph I'm going to run that app along with my Garmin and Trace and see what happens.


I've been running all three this trip. They are _usually_ pretty close to ea. other as far as max speed goes. Within 2-4 mph most runs. 

On occasion however,.. one will give me a max speed that's quite a bit faster than the other two. Oddly enough,.. it's not always the same app that gives the inflated speed when it happens. :blink:

To keep myself honest,..? I generally just go with an average of the three. :grin:


----------



## sabatoa

chomps1211 said:


> I've been running all three this trip. They are _usually_ pretty close to ea. other as far as max speed goes. Within 2-4 mph most runs.
> 
> On occasion however,.. one will give me a max speed that's quite a bit faster than the other two. Oddly enough,.. it's not always the same app that gives the inflated speed when it happens. :blink:
> 
> To keep myself honest,..? I generally just go with an average of the three. :grin:


Using that method, my top speed is 58.5 mph/94.1 kh which feels like it could be right.


----------



## MisterNarwhal

DaftDeft said:


> Went night skiing for the first time tonight.
> 
> It was pretty awesome, since I'm a night person anyhow (the sun and I aren't on good terms) and very relaxing. Went solo, three hours under lights with only like a half dozen other people on the runs I was doing.
> 
> ... and Trace failed to capture any of it. Second time in a row! I thought last Saturday was a fluke but sure enough this time the same thing. I hit play and nothing got captured. My phone must have terrible reception or something. I use maps to get up there so the GPS must be working.
> 
> Its a little frustrating since I'm a bit stat obsessed generally and would love to see my runs and progression.
> 
> Which other tracker apps would you guys recommend I check out?


Seeing your location, I assume Stevens or Summit? I have terrible reception both places and have the same problem. However, even without a cell signal, Trace will store your GPS log so that it can be uploaded later. You'll just have to re-open the app sometime when you have wifi or a solid data signal. It should automatically start uploading your sessions when you open the app. I normally turn mobile data off while I'm riding to save battery and upload my Trace stats later that night. You could maybe try "Recover Lost Files" from the settings menu? I've never actually had to use that though.


----------



## neni

MisterNarwhal said:


> Seeing your location, I assume Stevens or Summit? I have terrible reception both places and have the same problem. However, even without a cell signal, Trace will store your GPS log so that it can be uploaded later. You'll just have to re-open the app sometime when you have wifi or a solid data signal. It should automatically start uploading your sessions when you open the app. I normally turn mobile data off while I'm riding to save battery and upload my Trace stats later that night. You could maybe try "Recover Lost Files" from the settings menu? I've never actually had to use that though.



Hmmm... now that you mention this, I remember that Trace was not able to record on my trip in Alaska (zero phone reception). It worked well on many remote locations with bad reception, but not if theres none at all.


----------



## neni

New Android version just got uploeaded aaaand: hurray, the fixed some bugs. To like sessions now works.


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> New Android version just got uploeaded aaaand: hurray, the fixed some bugs. To like sessions now works.


Hmnnn... wonder if that might have had something to do with my not receiving notifications from some people! 

Got a whole bunch if new & belated notifications today.


----------



## Argo

My son hit 71mph the other day. He had to straight line a choppy black groomer thats about a mile from top to bottom.... I ride pretty fast, that was crazy fast. Dunno how accurate gps on phone app is though....


----------



## Nocturnal7x

Argo said:


> My son hit 71mph the other day. He had to straight line a choppy black groomer thats about a mile from top to bottom.... I ride pretty fast, that was crazy fast. Dunno how accurate gps on phone app is though....


Scary speed.


----------



## Makuwaido

I started using it this season as well. Pretty good app have to say. I put the phone in my backpack, which also has a solarbank in it, so I never run out of juice on my phone. Best trip I did this season was to Granite Peak (Wausau, WI). It was great. The fastest I got was to 35 mph. While slow by some people stats here, it was good enough for me, considering this is my second season of snowboarding and a new board as well.


----------



## Motogp990

Argo said:


> My son hit 71mph the other day. He had to straight line a choppy black groomer thats about a mile from top to bottom.... I ride pretty fast, that was crazy fast. Dunno how accurate gps on phone app is though....


That's super fast, especially considering the run was chopped up.

Did your son feel like he was in control?

I still remember the run I did when I recorded my fastest run ever a few seasons ago. It was on a relatively smooth but icy groomer. I deff wasn't in full control but I was going so fast, I just held on and prayed "please don't wipe out" haha


----------



## amdopt

Argo said:


> My son hit 71mph the other day. He had to straight line a choppy black groomer thats about a mile from top to bottom.... I ride pretty fast, that was crazy fast. Dunno how accurate gps on phone app is though....


That's sick! I always have sustained speeds in the 40s. Occasionally when I get into the 50s I start to get uncomfortable. I couldn't imagine 71 though. That's awesome!

Mike


----------



## MisterNarwhal

I posted a new max speed earlier this week. When I hit my previous top speed, I felt like I was in control, but flying. On my new highest, I knew I was riding pretty quickly, but I didn't feel like I was anywhere near my personal "new high score" range. Either conditions play a huge part or the gps isn't really super accurate for instantaneous speeds....or most likely, both.


----------



## Argo

Motogp990 said:


> That's super fast, especially considering the run was chopped up.
> 
> Did your son feel like he was in control?
> 
> I still remember the run I did when I recorded my fastest run ever a few seasons ago. It was on a relatively smooth but icy groomer. I deff wasn't in full control but I was going so fast, I just held on and prayed "please don't wipe out" haha


Yeah, he was definitely in control. He can pretty much ride straight down a mogul field in control.. I have only been in the high 50s speed. I haven't tried to measure in in a while though.


----------



## Motogp990

Argo said:


> Yeah, he was definitely in control. He can pretty much ride straight down a mogul field in control.. I have only been in the high 50s speed. I haven't tried to measure in in a while though.


Haha your kid, is one of those guys I see straight lining literally every and any run and leave me thinking wtf haha

When I see skiers do that I'm, thinking cool he/she's a strong skier, but when I see boarders do that, I think god damn I need to eat what this person is eating haha

I see a future xavi dele rue, if he's not one already


----------



## sabatoa

Motogp990 said:


> Haha your kid, is one of those guys I see straight lining literally every and any run and leave me thinking wtf haha
> 
> When I see skiers do that I'm, thinking cool he/she's a strong skier, but when I see boarders do that, I think god damn I need to eat what this person is eating haha
> 
> I see a future xavi dele rue, if he's not one already


His kid is a big mountain competition rider. He charges runs that make most people pucker or choose a different line.


----------



## Argo

He mostly grew up riding with good skiers.


----------



## Motogp990

Argo said:


> He mostly grew up riding with good skiers.


That's deff a good way to improve your skills.

It would be awesome to ride with your son and or you, since typically the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, not necessarily because I think I could keep up but I get motivated to improve my skills when I ride with strong boarders or skiers.


----------



## Argo

I would never claim any greatness personally but I can get down the mountain just fine though. I'm just an old fat guy. Trying to keep up with the kid scares me though, especially since his balls dropped. He has limited fear and great skill.... 

I do have fun beating him in the gym and making him sore still. That will end soon too though.


----------



## Rogue

I rode with him through the trees and he was a joy to watch. He waited on me at appropriate intervals and watching him jib trees and hit other shit was rad. I told him I didn't know where I was going (so I was not hauling like he was, not that I could have anyways ) and with a big grin he says neither do I ! Haha he was s blast to shred with


----------



## GDimac

Sounds like someone I would love to ride with also. Is he a pro-am/pro freerider, Argo? And you guys ride Mt Bachy right? Really want to go there, think that's gonna be our big trip for next szn. 

And Motogp990 is being a bit modest, but had the pleasure of riding with him a few times at Whis a couple weeks back and dude can rip! If there's anyone that can prob have a chance of keeping up with him, it will prob be Moto lol. F1EA was super fun to ride with also and zips in the trees ... with a Landlord lol. Not sure if it's quick edge to edge cos never rode it, but he sure made it look like it haha. But ya, love riding with those who help push my level of riding.


----------



## neni

GDimac said:


> Sounds like someone I would love to ride with also. Is he a pro-am/pro freerider, Argo? And you guys ride Mt Bachy right? Really want to go there, think that's gonna be our big trip for next szn.
> 
> And Motogp990 is being a bit modest, but had the pleasure of riding with him a few times at Whis a couple weeks back and dude can rip! If there's anyone that can prob have a chance of keeping up with him, it will prob be Moto lol. F1EA was super fun to ride with also and zips in the trees ... with a Landlord lol. Not sure if it's quick edge to edge cos never rode it, but he sure made it look like it haha. But ya, love riding with those who help push my level of riding.


Take a short trip to Batchy in 20d and you'll meet a bunch to ride with  http://www.snowboardingforum.com/northwest-us/215546-pnw-meet-up-march-17-a.html


----------



## Argo

neni said:


> Take a short trip to Batchy in 20d and you'll meet a bunch to ride with  http://www.snowboardingforum.com/northwest-us/215546-pnw-meet-up-march-17-a.html


Another 6" overnight with no end in sight as there is a second storm lined up right behind this one..... :grin:


----------



## GDimac

neni said:


> Take a short trip to Batchy in 20d and you'll meet a bunch to ride with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/northwest-us/215546-pnw-meet-up-march-17-a.html


Dang, I would've loved to but don't think I can make that one . Gonna be going to Quebec a couple days after you guys go. Hopefully next yr if you guys do it again. Maybe with Moto & F1 too, as they said they would be down to do trips together, schedule & coordinating with our ladies - pending loll.

And lucky you guys. On the contrary, past 2 days here has been SO warm sadly (yesterday was 16°C) and will be above 0 temps for this week apparently. Even seen a handful of ppl in shorts yesterday, which was a little saddening lol. Luckily we had decent snowfall last week, so it's not mud boarding just yet. Hopefully this is just short warm period, as it is still Feb.


----------



## Motogp990

Woo hoo, I got an update notice for trace.
Version 5.6.2.

Hopefully more bug fixes.


----------



## chomps1211

Motogp990 said:


> Woo hoo, I got an update notice for trace.
> Version 5.6.2.
> 
> Hopefully more bug fixes.


I just want them to stop telling people I "went skiing!!" 

>


----------



## neni

Congrats @Motogp990 for taking over worldwide leading position for most verticals among snowboarders
:snowboard2:


----------



## Jcb890

neni said:


> Congrats @Motogp990 for taking over worldwide leading position for most verticals among snowboarders
> :snowboard2:


WOW, impressive!!

_And I still haven't hit 40k vert. in a day yet. I guess I'm slacking! I think I found a mountain I can do it at though, but may need to wait until next season when the snow isn't soft and spring-like._


----------



## sabatoa

Damn congrats


----------



## Jcb890

And he just went "skiing" again, f'n beast mode.


----------



## Motogp990

Jcb890 said:


> And he just went "skiing" again, f'n beast mode.


It helps when it's literally a pow day every day. My season has probably been very similar to argo's in bachelor. More pow days than not


----------



## Phedder

Motogp990 said:


> It helps when it's literally a pow day every day. My season has probably been very similar to argo's in bachelor. More pow days than not


And when you've got the steepness! I just checked and you've got a lot more vert than me, but somehow I've covered more total distance haha. Goddamn flats at Sunshine... 

Congrats! :grin:


----------



## F1EA

Wow. Moto is a celebrity.

Don't worry guys. I'll slow him down on Thursday


----------



## Rogue

Him and @Phedder make me sick, but I rode pow most of the season so I'm not hating


----------



## Phedder

I've only had I think 6-7 legit pow days this season, so I'd happily trade 10 hardpack days for 1 good pow day haha!


----------



## Motogp990

Phedder said:


> I've only had I think 6-7 legit pow days this season, so I'd happily trade 10 hardpack days for 1 good pow day haha!


As much as I like louise, rode there when I used to live in edmonton, unfortunately the east side of the Rockies gets significantly less snow than the west.

That being said, I'd like to trade a bit of our west coast snow for Rockies temps.


----------



## Phedder

Motogp990 said:


> As much as I like louise, rode there when I used to live in edmonton, unfortunately the east side of the Rockies gets significantly less snow than the west.
> 
> That being said, I'd like to trade a bit of our west coast snow for Rockies temps.


Deal! Especially when it's in the -20s... We haven't really even had spring here yet, I've had 2 days so far that I'd consider slush. I want slushy park laps repping my NZ hoodie already hah.


----------



## Argo

I would do this but I use my phone for music and it barely makes 6 hours running my music all day. Trace would kill it. How many vertical feet does gp have?

And yeah, its easier to rack up vert on pow days vs hard pack days....


----------



## Motogp990

Argo said:


> I would do this but I use my phone for music and it barely makes 6 hours running my music all day. Trace would kill it. How many vertical feet does gp have?
> 
> And yeah, its easier to rack up vert on pow days vs hard pack days....


I had to use a converter because I record in metric, however as of today, I have a bit over 2.54 mil ft.

The stat I like the more than vert is the amount of days on the hill. I'd rather have one epic pow lap than a day full of groomers.

fwiw I have a samsung galaxy 5. Using trace for a full day of riding (7hrs), it uses approx 50-60% of my battery. I don't listen to music and unless I'm trying to meet up with somebody, I rarely check or use my phone on the hill.


----------



## neni

Argo said:


> I would do this but I use my phone for music and it barely makes 6 hours running my music all day. Trace would kill it. How many vertical feet does gp have?
> 
> And yeah, its easier to rack up vert on pow days vs hard pack days....


What phone? How old? Can you get a new battery?
I use trace and listen to music (bluetooth Chips) all day, and take pictures alla time. Samsung Galaxy S5; replaced the battery a year ago. Battery at the end of the day is still at ~30%. Hubs new S7 also lasts for a day for trace/music/pics.


----------



## Argo

Im realy suprised thats it for veert to be #1 . We used to rack up 3+ million when living and riding in vail.... 2.5mil is a great # and a ton of time on the hill but we had friends hitting 5 and 6 million. 

I agree that the days on hill and quality of runs matters way more. I got about a million at bachelor this season and it was 90% awesome days. Way more gratifying to get a 10k vert day in all powder than a 60k vert day lapping groomers. I force myself to do 5 runs now if I drove up to the mountain, some of those bad days it was so hard.... 

That would def kill my phone. Maybe I will try it once and see as a test... its s6 thats 2 years old...


----------



## neni

Argo said:


> its s6 thats 2 years old...


Ah... yeah... after about a year, my original S5 battery got weak as well. Bought a new one for 12$ and all good again. Maybe they can replace the battery in a shop?

Makes me mad that newer models don't feature accessible batteries anymore. Was a big advantage of the S5. (AND that it was unbreakable thanks to its framed screen. Stupid new frameless stuff breaks just from looking at them! ) /rant)


----------



## GDimac

Argo said:


> I agree that the days on hill and quality of runs matters way more. I got about a million at bachelor this season and it was 90% awesome days. Way more gratifying to get a 10k vert day in all powder than a 60k vert day lapping groomers. I force myself to do 5 runs now if I drove up to the mountain, *some of those bad days it was so hard*....


I'm pretty sure those bad days, would be incredibly awesome days here in the East loll >.

Like when I was at Whis with @Motogp990, he brought us to certain less busy/touristy areas but had the tone of "ya, the pow here is kinda all tracked out now sadly" and seemed genuinely saddened for us ... but to us those runs had some of the best snow we've ever ridden, and deepest loll. The forecast for our last day there was supposed to be dumping and he would always say that a genuine pow day at Whis is "life changing" loll ... but guess we ran out of luck as the snow storm never came to fruition :crying:. But ya, still was life changing regardless, Whis is amazing.

Mt Bachy is next on my list for our crew's next big trip. You guys always seem to get amazing pow no matter what.

PS. I used my S7 Edge throughout this season, and would always run my Trace. It would drain my batt to around 40% or so but I think that's also becos I check my Whatsapp msgs/social media etc. every so often while on the lift loll.


----------



## Motogp990

Argo said:


> Im realy suprised thats it for veert to be #1 . We used to rack up 3+ million when living and riding in vail.... 2.5mil is a great # and a ton of time on the hill but we had friends hitting 5 and 6 million.


I'm only the current leader for snowboarders. I'm about 10th overall, with the leader (skier) being at nearly 5 mil.

Whistler has their own stat tracking app and the reigning vert champ is currently at 6.9 mil and I'm guessing will end up around 8.5 mil by end of season. 

Those types of numbers don't even make sense to me haha. 

I'm the overall leader in whistler vert, using trace, by close to 3x over 2nd place, however considering how far I'm behind all the huge vert skiers at whistler-official, it goes to show how small of a percentage of ppl use trace.


----------



## timmytard

GDimac said:


> I'm pretty sure those bad days, would be incredibly awesome days here in the East loll >.
> 
> Like when I was at Whis with @Motogp990, he brought us to certain less busy/touristy areas but had the tone of "ya, the pow here is kinda all tracked out now sadly" and seemed genuinely saddened for us ... but to us those runs had some of the best snow we've ever ridden, and deepest loll. The forecast for our last day there was supposed to be dumping and he would always say that a genuine pow day at Whis is "life changing" loll ... but guess we ran out of luck as the snow storm never came to fruition :crying:. But ya, still was life changing regardless, Whis is amazing.
> 
> Mt Bachy is next on my list for our crew's next big trip. You guys always seem to get amazing pow no matter what.
> 
> PS. I used my S7 Edge throughout this season, and would always run my Trace. It would drain my batt to around 40% or so but I think that's also becos I check my Whatsapp msgs/social media etc. every so often while on the lift loll.


It is a life changer.
You see things through different eyes.

Lines become bigger, smoother.

You become a god, for a short period of time.

And as fucking unbelievable as it is when you're doing it.

It's afterwards, when it sinks in.
Then every time you think about for the rest of your life, your eyes start to well up.
You get a lump in throat.

Oh it's so fucking good.
It's tough to get that day.

Took me 28 years to finally get it.

Haha and just thinking about it, makes my adrenaline start to go.


TT


----------



## Rogue

timmytard said:


> It is a life changer.
> You see things through different eyes.
> 
> Lines become bigger, smoother.
> 
> You become a god, for a short period of time.
> 
> And as fucking unbelievable as it is when you're doing it.
> 
> It's afterwards, when it sinks in.
> Then every time you think about for the rest of your life, your eyes start to well up.
> You get a lump in throat.
> 
> Oh it's so fucking good.
> It's tough to get that day.
> 
> Took me 28 years to finally get it.
> 
> Haha and just thinking about it, makes my adrenaline start to go.
> 
> 
> TT


We really should ride together one day!


----------



## neni

Pictures, guys, dont forget the pictures...


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> Pictures, guys, dont forget the pictures...


Pictures girls.
Dont forget pictures


----------



## neni

F1EA said:


> Pictures girls.
> Dont forget pictures


I never do. There even was one with a sweet petite lady with a slender waist


----------



## Deacon

neni said:


> Pictures, guys, dont forget the pictures...


I’m on IOS this season, and there doesn’t seem to be a button to change the photo for the session sheet.


----------



## F1EA

neni said:


> I never do. There even was one with a sweet petite lady with a slender waist


Not funny. :dry:


----------



## sabatoa

Deacon said:


> I’m on IOS this season, and there doesn’t seem to be a button to change the photo for the session sheet.


You do it from the upload screen now. They changed it and made it harder to add pics for some reason.


----------



## chomps1211

sabatoa said:


> You do it from the upload screen now. They changed it and made it harder to add pics for some reason.


I always thought it was a PITA on iOS! Seems the Android version was always easier. :shrug:


----------



## Deacon

sabatoa said:


> You do it from the upload screen now. They changed it and made it harder to add pics for some reason.


So once it’s uploaded, you can’t change it?


----------



## sabatoa

Deacon said:


> So once it’s uploaded, you can’t change it?


Only if you do it the same day. You do it by starting a new session, stopping it and uploading it with the pic. Once the day is over you can’t change the pic.


----------



## F1EA

I have no Fing clue about it. Sometimes I upload a picture and I don't know how; many times I forget, or dont take pics at all...

Nothing to see anyways


----------



## GDimac

neni said:


> I never do. There even was one with a sweet petite lady with a slender waist


Loll umm last I checked I didn't see this ... or this referring to your new NS Aura, and I'm completely ruining the joke? :embarrased1: haha


----------



## f00bar

My new phone comes next week, maybe I'll try this again when I can hold a charge for more than 30m with the gps enabled. I pretty much skipped all of last season because of that.


----------



## F1EA

GDimac said:


> Loll umm last I checked I didn't see this ... or this referring to your new NS Aura, and I'm completely ruining the joke? :embarrased1: haha


Totally ruined it.


----------



## neni

Deacon said:


> I’m on IOS this season, and there doesn’t seem to be a button to change the photo for the session sheet.





sabatoa said:


> Only if you do it the same day. You do it by starting a new session, stopping it and uploading it with the pic. Once the day is over you can’t change the pic.


If you open a session, don't you have this blue icon (bottom left), which if clicked, opens the detail stats to the session, and if you scroll down these details, at the bottom is the session pic which chan be changed?


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> If you open a session, don't you have this blue icon (bottom left), which if clicked, opens the detail stats to the session, and if you scroll down these details, at the bottom is the session pic which chan be changed?


Nope! :dunno:


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> Nope! :dunno:


Wrong layer  That ^ is the session sheet overview. Button is not here on that sheed, but _within_ the session stats, a layer deeper.
Click on that overview to open the session (a map showning your runs); and on that map should be the blue button.

And well, maybe the layout and layers are completely different for IOs, dunno.


----------



## chomps1211

That _was_ inside the session. At least it is on the iOS version of the app!


----------



## neni

chomps1211 said:


> That _was_ inside the session. At least it is on the iOS version of the app!


Bloody fruit phone app version! 

Funny, cos I remember some years ago, it was vice versa. I couldn't change pics with my Android app, but it worked with the IOs app. They have fixed the Android bug since, but seem to have worsened the other one.


----------



## Argo

alright everyone, hold down the excitement. I uploaded a visit. I might have put a picture but I am not sure. ok, maybe not


----------



## chomps1211

Argo said:


> alright everyone, hold down the excitement. I uploaded a visit. I might have put a picture but I am not sure. ok, maybe not


I thought that was you. :thumbsup:


----------



## neni

The app doesn't reliably upload sessions anymore since about a year (used on Samsung S8). All updates done.
It takes 2-5 trials to have at least 1 entry for a day, but, of course, all the recorded runs are lost. Always. 
Anyone else experiencing this problem?


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> The app doesn't reliably upload sessions anymore since about a year (used on Samsung S8). All updates done.
> It takes 2-5 trials to have at least 1 entry for a day, but, of course, all the recorded runs are lost. Always.
> Anyone else experiencing this problem?


I haven't had those issues. But then I have the US, Apple version.

I have noticed lately that your Trace entry's have been missing any runs & data. I thought it was just that they had no data on your specific Swiss resort or the particular BC runs you were hiking. ??‍♂?‍♂

My guess is by the time they stopped caring about the app, they did even less about updating the Android or EU version of it. ?‍♂

Im sure we'll lose most functionality as well before too long.


----------



## sabatoa

I’ve lost all confidence in them, to the point that I ported over all my data to slopes and use both concurrently.


----------



## Seppuccu

I cast Necro and resurrect this thread. So, it appears Trace is toast. Has there been a consistent migration to any other app by users here or is everyone all over the place? What do you use now instead?


----------



## Phedder

I've just been using Strava for now, apparently Slopes is good but not available for Android yet (or wasn't when I last checked)


----------



## Donutz

Phedder said:


> I've just been using Strava for now, apparently Slopes is good but not available for Android yet (or wasn't when I last checked)


Just released last week!


----------



## Phedder

Donutz said:


> Just released last week!


Downloaded! Will test it out next week.


----------



## neni

Seppuccu said:


> I cast Necro and resurrect this thread. So, it appears Trace is toast. Has there been a consistent migration to any other app by users here or is everyone all over the place? What do you use now instead?


I had liked Teace specifixally for it's nice overview including the pic. It was nice to memorize the specific days.
Haven't found anything with a similar overview and thus stopped tracking anything.


----------



## bseracka

I use garmin and Strava for tracking


----------



## chomps1211

neni said:


> I had liked Teace specifixally for it's nice overview including the pic. It was nice to memorize the specific days.
> Haven't found anything with a similar overview and thus stopped tracking anything.


Snow Tracks is pretty goid for individual, overall daily stats. 

No social media aspect to it that I know of. Mine is an older ios version. Newer ones may have added something. 

My old iOS won't handle Slopes. So not an option until I cave on buying a FRESKING $1000 fucking phone. 😂


----------



## Seppuccu

chomps1211 said:


> My old iOS won't handle Slopes. So not an option until I cave on buying a FRESKING $1000 fucking phone. 😂


Or you could drop out of the Apple fanboy club and get a fully functional Motorola for $300.  Oh here we go again.


----------



## Snow Hound

Seppuccu said:


> Or you could drop out of the Apple fanboy club and get a fully functional Motorola for $300.  Oh here we go again.


Just picked up a Xiaomi Mi 10T Lite, it's an incredible piece of kit for the money. Budget and mid range phones are so good now I have no idea why people still pay for Apple's Flagship handsets.


----------



## smellysell

Snow Hound said:


> Just picked up a Xiaomi Mi 10T Lite, it's an incredible piece of kit for the money. Budget and mid range phones are so good now I have no idea why people still pay for Apple's Flagship handsets.


Marketing

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppuccu

Careful now, Kingpin Xi might spy on you.


----------



## Snow Hound

Seppuccu said:


> Careful now, Kingpin Xi might spy on you.


A. I trust Kingpin Xi way more than I trust Uncle Bill.

B. Vanilla porn and recreational drug use is about as interesting as I get.


----------

